# **~2012 Deep Condition Challenge Part II~**



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.II)





*​
*Want better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More managable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

*​ *                                             This challenge  is for you!**


*​ 

The benefits of regular deep conditioning:

*
One THE best ways to increase and maintain proper moisture levels in the hair
Improves manageability
Reduces splits and breakage i.e. great for retention
Effective way of maintaining protein/moisture balance
* 
We know, but we forget, we get lazy. This challenge is to keep us consistent 




*Everyone is welcome! **Natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.  Ladies with braids or cornrowed under wigs/weaves come on in!* 



*This challenge will run in quarters: *

  Part 1: January 1st –March 31st
  Part 2: April 1st – June 30th
  Part 3: July 1st – September 30th
  Part 4: October 1st - December 31st





*Da Rules: * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  


* WANNA JOIN?:* 
* Mention or PM me and I'll add you *
.
.
.
.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

*PART II! LETS ROLL YA'LL* 

*Challengers*
~*~ShopAholic~*~
13StepsAhead
Adonia1987
afrochique
Aggie
ajoke
Americka
amwcah
Ann0804
Applecake718
assiyrabomb
ATLcutey20
Arewa Girl 
BadMamaJama
B_Phlyy
bajandoc86
BeautyGoesDutch
bernag06
bign__17
Brownie518
Brownsilk8
c*c*chic*
Casarela
ChasingBliss
chelseatiara
cicilypayne
choctaw
Coffee
cordei
Course24
curlyhersheygirl
cutenss
cutiepiesensei
cynd
DaDragonPrincess
DayDreamist
DesignerCurls
Diva_Esq
divachyk
earthymamawitch
ecornett
Ebonybunny
IDareT'sHair
faithVA
fiyahwerks
Forever in Bloom
Golden75
Grand Prix
gvin89
Imoan
HairPleezeGrow
Hairroots
hillytmj
IronButterfly
JazzyOleBabe
JeterCrazed 
judy4all
JulietWhiskey
JustGROWwithIt
kesha4726
LaidBak
lamaria211
LexaKing
LightEyedMami
Lisaaa Bonet
Lita
leona2025
lolita1987
LoveBeautyKisses
lovestarr
Mahogony7
malachi74
mamaore
MaraWithLove
Meritamen
MicheePrings
missbugg21
missjones
ms.mimi
MixedVix
Ms. Tiki
MystiqueBabe
Napp
NaiyaAi
napbella
NappyNelle
natura87 
naturalfinally
naturalagain2
NaturallyTori
naturalnewb
Nix08
NJoy
nubiennze
Onhergrind09
pookaloo83
Poranges
princesslocks
princesskaha 
PrissiSippi
Queenmickie
ReignLocks
regina07
Ronnieaj
Rossy2010 
Rotasaruai
Shana'
Shay72
shortdub78
silentdove13 
sipp100
spacetygrss
SpicyPisces
SuchaLady
tiffers
TeeSGee
theneolution
TheNDofUO
topnotch1010
TrueSugar
YoursTrulyRE
youwillrise
wheezy807 
winona
Xaragua
xu93texas


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

****************************


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll join! halee_J

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in halee_J. I DC automatically, so just well hang out.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

Did a Dry DC with ORS replenishing, about 2 hrs, no heat. Washed it out with CON argan oil poo.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm IN!!!! 

My DCs available are....
*Protein:
*AOGPB 
SD Moca Silk Infusion 
Giovanni Nutrafix
HTN Amino DC
SSI Okra Reconstructor

*Moisture:*
BFH Chocolate Coffee DC
BFH Pistachio Cream DC
AOHSR
AOWC
SD Wheat Germ Butter
SD Vanilla Silk DC 
Enso Naturals Seabuckhorn & Horsetail
Hairveda Sitrinillah
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
Curl Junkie Deep Fix
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
DB Pumpkin DC
Claudie's Deep Moisturising DC
SSI Promegranate DC


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm In!!!

*Moisture *
Kenra MC  with Heat for 30 mins

*Protein*
Sebastain Penetraitt (Light)
Joico K-PAK Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor (Heavy)
Joico K-PAK Intense Hydrator (medium)

*Balance*
ORS Replenishing Pak on dry hair overnight

Would love to try:
It's a 10 Miracle Deep conditioning Mask
Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in for the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in halee_J.  I DC every Thursday either under the steamer or overnight.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 2, 2012)

@halee_J

Count me in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2012)

Definitely In It to Win It!

x2 Week (with both Dryer & Steamer)

Conditioners:  Various


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 2, 2012)

@halee_J I'm in!

ETA: I'll be using Silk Dreams Moca Infusion. LOVE this stuff!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaaaw, sookie-sookie nah. 

I think I may steam tonight to celebrate part two of this challenge.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in again! Don't judge me, but I DC again last night. I can't help. My new holy grail got me addicted. I shampooed with Creme of Nature Moisturizing shampoo. Put on Aphogee 2 minute through my shower and then used my ORS Nurturing Dc for an hour under a heat cap. I rinsed out and airdryed in two braids.

I ain't doing no more length checks until the fall and I will be trying to stretch my relaxer until then too. I want to be surprised, lol.


----------



## Poranges (Apr 2, 2012)

halee_J

I'm here, once a week overnight.


----------



## cynd (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in halee_J.  I've quickly become a conditioner junkie.


----------



## napbella (Apr 2, 2012)

@halee J,
I'm in. I'll be dcing once weekly on dry hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm still in! I'll be doing a lot of mixing till i get rid of a lot of conditioner that are not my staples.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

I will do my protein DC with heat, and I will do my moisture DC with steam as advised by an article I read today by Chicoro.  That discovery was a ahh moment for me today because it makes sense.  

Protein DCs
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
ORS Hair Mayo
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor

Moisturizing DCs
Joco K-Pak Intense Hydrator
Queene Helene Cholestrol Hair Conditioning Cream


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

napbella said:


> @halee J,
> I'm in. I'll be dcing once weekly on dry hair.


 
napbella

Do you just rinse it out or shampoo/CON wash as well?


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> I'm in again! Don't judge me, but I DC again last night. I can't help. My new holy grail got me addicted. I shampooed with Creme of Nature Moisturizing shampoo. Put on Aphogee 2 minute through my shower and then used my ORS Nurturing Dc for an hour under a heat cap. I rinsed out and airdryed in two braids.
> 
> I ain't doing no more length checks until the fall and I will be trying to stretch my relaxer until then too. I want to be surprised, lol.


 
@leona2025

What new holy grail? Lol!  Also, for the CON are you using the new or old formula?  I have a little of old formula left then I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

leona2025 I like your avi  I imagine angels singing as you put it on your hair


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 2, 2012)

Add me please @halee_J!


----------



## mamaore (Apr 2, 2012)

DCed yesterday with Alter Ego on my scalp and AOWC. Tangle city... It was unbelievable. This was my first time using Alter Ego...its either I dump it or find another way to incorporate it in my Reggie


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for adding me in because I definitely am seeing benefits from doing this. Don't have a list of my conditioners because I ran out of most of them last time so I need to replace them. Next DC is scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## napbella (Apr 2, 2012)

amwcah said:


> @napbella
> 
> Do you just rinse it out or shampoo/CON wash as well?


 
amwcah,
I will be pooing it out. I'm trying to manage my protein moisture balance and since I tend to lean more toward protein I need to add the ORS dc treatment to the equation. My hair loves its


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 2, 2012)

halee_J count me in!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

mamaore said:


> DCed yesterday with Alter Ego on my scalp and AOWC. Tangle city... It was unbelievable. This was my first time using Alter Ego...its either I dump it or find another way to incorporate it in my Reggie


 
Which product are you using exactly?  I have the Garlic Mask.  I don't recall having an issue with tangles when using it.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking forward to another session of this challenge. I'll be using the following conditioners this session:

Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque
Silicon Mix
LustraSilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
KeraCare Humecto Cream conditioner
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2012)

amwcah said:


> @leona2025
> 
> What new holy grail? Lol!  Also, for the CON are you using the new or old formula?  I have a little of old formula left then I don't know what I am going to do.


amwcah Yeah my new holy grail is in my avi! I never used the old CON, but I have used 2 different shampoos from their currently line. I used the detangling shampoo and the moisturizing shampoo. 
They are also new staples for me. My hair felt soft and detangled after using them. In general I hate all shampoo because they all have seemed to have a hard stripping effect on my hair. This one I can really see the difference. I have used it for my last 5 washes.



halee_J said:


> @leona2025 I like your avi  I imagine angels singing as you put it on your hair



halee_J I'm going to go look at the ingredients. It must have angel tears are something in it. When I put on my hair I said "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" lol. I kid you not.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 2, 2012)

Joining this challenge, please.

Products:

HE HH
Aubrey Organics HSR
Cheapie VO5 and Suave conditioners
Queen Helene cholesterol

ORS Replenishing conditioner
ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Aphogee 2 min


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course I'm in for part two! Yesterday I deep conditioned for 3+ hours with AO GPB and HSR after pre-pooing with coconut oil.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 2, 2012)

halee_J

Sign me up, details to follow.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll certainly be here doing Delightfully Delicious DC's with a mix of AO conditioners, oils and whatever I find in my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2012)

Deep Conditioned tonight with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in--thanks for the tag!  I'll be DCing Tuesdays and Thursdays on dry hair after CrossFit class.  I really need to get back up to twice a week DCing.  I'll use a moisture DC then on Sunday I'll use a protein reconstructor in the shower.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2012)

Well @halee_J, you know I'm (in the words of my illustrioussssses friend @IDareT'sHair) "in it to win it"

I have quite a few conditioners I will be using, probably too numerous to count but I will be posting them as I use them. 

I used Kerastase Lait Vital conditioner this morning and truth be told, my hair does not like light conditioners. It felt like I didn't do anything to my hair 

It was just okay so I will be sticking to all the deep rich masques-type treatments.

ETA: I was a litle hair lazy for about 2 weeks solid, but I need to get back on track with twice a week especially since I pound the pavement exercising a lot more. Summer is coming and I have to look hot hot hot!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> I'll certainly be here doing Delightfully Delicious DC's with a mix of AO conditioners, oils and whatever I find in my stash



Same here.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Americka (Apr 2, 2012)

halee_J - I would like to join this challenge.

I will use Alter Ego HOT with my heat cap once a week.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> @amwcah Yeah my new holy grail is in my avi! I never used the old CON, but I have used 2 different shampoos from their currently line. I used the detangling shampoo and the moisturizing shampoo.
> They are also new staples for me. My hair felt soft and detangled after using them. In general I hate all shampoo because they all have seemed to have a hard stripping effect on my hair. This one I can really see the difference. I have used it for my last 5 washes.
> 
> 
> ...


 

@leona2025

Ok. After looking closer at your avatar, I see that is an ORS product. Then, I remembered that one a ytuber did a review on it. I will have to pick it up. What kind of results did you get with it? Please comment on the before/after feel of your hair, managability, and anything else you would like to share. Thank you!

ETA:  I just went to ORS website and they are giving away free samples.  
http://www.organicrootstimulator.com/


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm back! I'll be sticking with my baby daddy CON Argan Oil. I'm looking into Kenra. Anyone wanna give me some reviews before I buy this stuff? It ain't cheap.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2012)

amwcah said:


> @leona2025
> 
> Ok. After looking closer at your avatar, I see that is an ORS product. Then, I remembered that one a ytuber did a review on it. I will have to pick it up. What kind of results did you get with it? Please comment on the before/after feel of your hair, managability, and anything else you would like to share. Thank you!
> 
> ...



amwcah Thanks I just ordered 2 samples. My hair was dry from neglect and sleep on it and then I didn't really comb it. I just spritzed it with water and scraped it into the bun. So it was really rough feeling. 
When I put the conditioner on I hated the overwhelming smell of bananas, but it doesn't last it rinses out and it's only light. It gave my hair immediate slip and I was able to detangle without breakage. The comb glided through my hair. Every tangle magically melted away.
After the rinse out my hair was so soft and and then it airdried soft. 3 days later my hair still felt soft and moisturized. I rewashed and dced again to be sure it wasn't a fluke and I got the same results.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> @amwcah Thanks I just ordered 2 samples. My hair was dry from neglect and sleep on it and then I didn't really comb it. I just spritzed it with water and scraped it into the bun. So it was really rough feeling.
> When I put the conditioner on I hated the overwhelming smell of bananas, but it doesn't last it rinses out and it's only light. It gave my hair immediate slip and I was able to detangle without breakage. The comb glided through my hair. Every tangle magically melted away.
> After the rinse out my hair was so soft and and then it airdried soft. 3 days later my hair still felt soft and moisturized. I rewashed and dced again to be sure it wasn't a fluke and I got the same results.


 
Wow!  That most definitely sounds like a keeper.  Lol @ 2 samples.  Hopefully, they will send everything that was pictured.  That would be nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in, again, still doing it 2x a week. Here's some of what I'll be using:

CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner
MD Vanilla Repair
MD Sweet Milk DC

Claudie's Renew Protein
SD Mocha Silk
Shi Naturals Protein DC


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 2, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2012)

Steamed tonight for about 45-50 minutes with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion on one half of my head and Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Smoothie on the other.

It's all IDareT'sHair fault. She tempted me to compare them and made me do it! 

I'll be rinsing it out tomorrow morning and scientifically analyzing the results.


----------



## ecornett (Apr 3, 2012)

can i join? 
sort of a newbie just had my apl hair cut to sl and i need lots of moisture to get back. i will be dc with either a banana with oils like ghee or an avocado weekly. these seem to be able to penetrate better than store bought for me.


----------



## MixedVix (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so in.. I'm pretty faithful about it! 

Shea Moisture masque!



Although when I want to switch it up Neutrogena triple mask is nice too.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't wait until my hairsense combs come in. I will be DCing that exact same day


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 3, 2012)

MixedVix said:
			
		

> I'm so in.. I'm pretty faithful about it!
> 
> Shea Moisture masque!
> 
> Although when I want to switch it up Neutrogena triple mask is nice too.



I might try this.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## RossBoss (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anybody add blackstrap molasses and/or honey to their DC? I switched brands of molasses that I ingest because I found a new brand that had a higher percentage of potassium so I want to use the old brand up. Same with some clover honey I have in my cabinet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

@tiffers

Strictly for Research Purposes.

Please compare the following: Smell, Application, Absorbtion, Consistency Performance, Rinse Out.

This is all in the name of PJ Research.

_*i will perform the same analysis on thursday*_


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair All in the name of science.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 3, 2012)

Will be dc tonight or tommorow with organix coconut condish


----------



## ajoke (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J please add me. I am currently in braids and I need motivation to keep up some sort of hair care regimen.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair and tiffers y'all are a trip 


leona2025 not to be an enabler, but you only got 2 samples?   I think I'm gonna give your angel tears diamond-unicorn extract stuff a try , ORS makes good products . I looooooooooooooooove the replenishing conditioner.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Apr 3, 2012)

Count me in plz 

 Sitting under the dryer right now Dc'ing with: silicon bamboo, tresemme split remedy con, grapeseed oil, olive oil, coconut oil.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ready for it again!  DC has given me a moisture boost.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @tiffers y'all are a trip
> 
> 
> @leona2025 not to be an enabler, but you only got 2 samples?   I think I'm gonna give your angel tears diamond-unicorn extract stuff a try , ORS makes good products . I looooooooooooooooove the replenishing conditioner.


halee_J
Girl I was gonna do 4, but I wanted to leave some for yall! lol


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J pls count me in


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 3, 2012)

Im in with ORS REplenishing and Hairveda's SitriNillah both twice a week (ORS for an hour, rinse out, SitriNillah for 30 minutes..)


----------



## MicheePrings (Apr 3, 2012)

@ halle J I'm in....yay my first LHCF challenge 

I'll be DCing on wet hair for week one and dry hair for week two and alternating.
I'm trying to become consistent with my regimen this year so that I can get consistent results. This challenge will hold me accountable I'm sure.


----------



## cynd (Apr 3, 2012)

DC'd ate last night for about 3 hrs w/o heat using ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  Also used L'Oreal EverCreme Sulfate-Free Nourishing Leave-in.  My hair's still wet and it was pretty easy to detangle.  A little OT, but my micro hair cap just arrived this a.m. and I can't wait to DC again so I can use it.  I've read so many conflicting things about DCing with and w/o heat.  Do you think it really makes a difference?


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J

Please add me-I want to continue with session 2 since my hair is always thirsty and dcing helps. I'll continue to use Jessicurl dc tx, MJ super sweetback tx, CJ deep fix and CJ curl rehab once or twice a week.


----------



## kesha4726 (Apr 3, 2012)

My first challenge, yay!  
I don't know what I am using, but I will use it every week.  I have some of this and that (mostly Dominican stuff).  I have a sew in, so I am not too worried about working with what I have already.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J can i join????

I've been only using heat every 2 weeks and DC every 10 days but I still get breakage. I'll have shedding and then pieces less than a centimeter long breaking off


----------



## halee_J (Apr 3, 2012)

cutiepiesensei Welcome  You may need to DC more frequently than every 10 days until you get the breakage under control. What do you DC with now? are you relaxed?

Your siggy has me cracking up btw


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

I DC with Silk Elements Megasilk and I'm relaxed. For a period of time my breakage went down but idk......when I was doing it once per week I really didn't notice that much of a difference.......I'll just be playing around more with my regimen i suppose


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 3, 2012)

I plan to DC one week with heat for 60 minutes and DC one week without heat for about 2.5 hours.

DC to use with heat: My "potion" of Doo Gro Mega Long Reconstructor, Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol Cream, agave nectar, glycerin, honeyquat, SAA, and oils.

DC to use without heat: Trader Joe's Tingle Treat, straight up, no chaser.

Every 6 weeks: Doo Gro Mega Thick Intense Repair Treatment, agave nectar, glycerin, honeyquat, SAA and oils for 60 minutes with heat.  Follow the next day with The Potion for 60 minutes with heat.

I'll use the Tingle Treat on Friday evening...


----------



## halee_J (Apr 3, 2012)

cutiepiesensei  what were you doing during the time your breakage went down? I was thinking even more fequently than 1x a week, like maybe every 5 days? It takes some time to get breakage under control. When I over processed my hair back in 2010 I was DCing 2x a week to nurse my hair back.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

well, it was a few weeks after a haircut, and I wasn't doing much different :/ I was actually using more heat that I use now. The only reason I've been wary of doing it more than once a week is because since I have short, relaxed hair, I use some type of heat every time I wash. My hair isn't even close to being bone straight and it looks funny unless I either blowdry or flat iron it. Part of my breakage might be that I've been brushing my hair a lot more.....hm.....I might have to turn to heavy PSing again lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 3, 2012)

DC'd with QB's CTDG and hemp oil under a conditioning cap for 1hr.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 3, 2012)

DC on dry hair under hooded dryer for 25 mins using ORS replenishing pak, poo with moisturizing poo, rinse and added SE Luxury moiturizing conditioner for 5 mins. I applied moisture leave-ins and is currently airdrying in two pig tails. so far my hair is really soft and i barely lost any hair and im about 4 months post relaxer.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2012)

cynd said:


> DC'd ate last night for about 3 hrs w/o heat using ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  Also used L'Oreal EverCreme Sulfate-Free Nourishing Leave-in.  My hair's still wet and it was pretty easy to detangle.  A little OT, but my micro hair cap just arrived this a.m. and I can't wait to DC again so I can use it.  *I've read so many conflicting things about DCing with and w/o heat.  Do you think it really makes a difference?*



YESSSSS!!! Heat makes a huge difference. It opens up your hair's cuticles, so the conditioner can really absorb and sink in there. Otherwise, the conditioner just kind of sits there.

Dc'ing overnight is a good no heat option, or dc'ing while working out. They both get a lot of heat trapped.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2012)

cutiepiesensei What are you using to brush your hair? A boar bristle brush is always the best, most gentle option. You can get one for like 3 bucks at Walgreens.

Also, you want to make sure that you're not using the brush TOO much. Comb your hair back and get it as smooth as you can before using the brush as a final smoothing step.

I know I don't have to give you a lecture about using a blowdryer after each wash.  Do you use any kind of protection?

Since you're relaxed, I strongly suggest chelating to get all of the mineral deposits out of your hair. When I was relaxed and was having more than normal breakage, 9 times out of 10, I needed to chelate. If you don't have ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo, go get it NAO! From Sally's, Walmart, CVS, anywhere. Lather twice. With the first lather, let the shampoo marinate for 3 or more minutes. On the second lather, you can rinse it out right away.

Follow this up with ORS Pak and dc as usual. ORS Pak almost always stops breakage and shedding in its tracks.

Doing these things should help tremendously.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

tiffers I'll get right on it! lol

I always use heat protectant before I do anything and I don't blowdry with high heat or when soaking wet. Usually, my hair will airdry for 30 minutes and I'll blowdry my hair on the warm setting, not hot. I don't chelate though so that might help a lot 

Oh and as far as the comb/brush thing is concerned, I don't comb my hair during the week at all. I try to stay away from them because with my new growth, it isn't fun  I use my fingers and a boar bristle brush normally, but to initially brush my hair out of a wrap I use a paddle brush because it kind of "combs" as well as brushes and helps detangle better :/ Hopefully, when I wash my hair this weekend I'll have a better result. Luckily, the one thing I know I'm doing right is keeping my moisturizing schedule at night because even with the breakage it is still less than what it used to be.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 3, 2012)

I DC on dry hair with Alter Ego garlic masque for 45 minutes. I rinsed out and applied Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Rinse and followed up with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in @halee_J

Doing a DC tonight, will update with products used

ETA: Used rosemary tea and Crece Pelo DC. Didn't use heat this time because I just left the conditioner on while I made dinner, but next time (Sunday) I definitely plan to sit under the dryer while I condition, and add some oils to the mix as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J tiffers

Yes. Absolutely. 

It's all in the name of Scientific Research.  *and extreme PJ-ism of course*


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2012)

Doing a dry dc with giovanni sas


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 3, 2012)

DCing on dry hair.  Put down a layer of oil and then used SitriNillah condish (no mixing this time).  Steaming for 20 mins, then ten minutes of cool down.  I'm going for that butta soft, cool to the touch feeling in my hair.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 3, 2012)

Last night:
Prepooed with castor oil. Used Queen Helene Cholesterol for two hrs under a shower cap. Rinsed, applied HH for abt ten min. 
Result: buttery soft hair.


----------



## Shana' (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in, still searching for my deep conditioning baby daddy. Whatever I use, it will be with heat for 25-30 mins or overnight. I will update as I try products.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2012)

Deep conditioned today with Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Conditioner while I showered this morning.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm all in


----------



## Casarela (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.II)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in!!!


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 3, 2012)

halee_J ooooh I wanna join!!! I just found my new fave DC and method so this will be good!!!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in !


----------



## mamaore (Apr 4, 2012)

amwcah said:


> Which product are you using exactly? I have the Garlic Mask. I don't recall having an issue with tangles when using it.


 
amwcah, I have the mask and  I applied it to my scalp. The last time I had these tangles was when I used Joico KPak Chelating, Reconstructor and did a tea rinse all in the same wash. 

My hair is bunned right now still in a tangled mess. I will be dealing with it tomorrow. But I really do not know how to remove the tangles. erplexed I will be trying the Chicoro recipe, cowashing then deep condition with heat.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 4, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @amwcah, I have the mask and I applied it to my scalp. The last time I had these tangles was when I used Joico KPak Chelating, Reconstructor and did a tea rinse all in the same wash.
> 
> My hair is bunned right now still in a tangled mess. I will be dealing with it tomorrow. But I really do not know how to remove the tangles. erplexed I will be trying the Chicoro recipe, cowashing then deep condition with heat.


 
mamaore

Do you ever use ACV?  It is suppose to help with tangles.  You can try it after you shampoo out the Chicoro recipe.  I tried that(Chicoro recipe) the other day and it improved my dry hair.  Prior to using the AVJ/oil/Coconut oil mix, I used 1/4c ACV with ORS Hair Mayo to balance my pH levels.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dcing with CJ's deep fix for about an hour.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would love to join. I Dc'ed on wednesday with Aussie 3 minute moist mixed with coconut oil. For 10 minutes with heat and 20 without.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 5, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair with some Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol mixed with some EVOO. Will sleep with it in overnight.


----------



## toinette (Apr 5, 2012)

Did a protein pre-popo with Joice K-Pak conditioner for about 1 hr. Washed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter shampoo. Now overnight DC'ing with Silicon Mix


----------



## PrissiSippi (Apr 5, 2012)

I need to stop buying stuff lol I bought Joico Moisture Recovery and a trial of that ORS HaiRepair w/ Bamboo stuff but ask me how many times have I Deep Conditioned lol. I even bought that Mastex conditioning cap. I'm about to DC now or in the early morn with Keracare Humecto and Olive oil though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2012)

Steaming tonight with:  Silk Dreams Mocha Silk DC'er


----------



## kailand (Apr 5, 2012)

Idk if I'm officially in here but I DC weekly just did Aphogee 2min now I'm DC'g w/ my new Hairveda sitrinillah EVOO and EVCO!


----------



## winona (Apr 5, 2012)

How do ya'll dc when in braids/twists with extensions?  My plan was to just go into steam room since I no clue


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 5, 2012)

Bought 2 tubs of Kerapro Restorative treatment today @ sallys on sale, my hair loves this stuff, but it's so expensive for a little bit of product. i may go back and get two more.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 5, 2012)

Tomorrow morning I'm going to DC in the Sauna after my workout w/ CON Argan Intensive Conditioning Treatment for at least 20 mins. Its such a good way to relax, help my skin, and help my hair


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gave my hair some hard protein treatment - Apoghee and followed it up with AOHRS mixed with EVOO, jojoba oil and JBCO.


----------



## Queenmickie (Apr 6, 2012)

mamaore said:


> DCed yesterday with Alter Ego on my scalp and AOWC. Tangle city... It was unbelievable. This was my first time using Alter Ego...its either I dump it or find another way to incorporate it in my Reggie



mamaore
I used the same two products last night. I pre-pooed with AOWC and hemp seed oil. Then co washed with Suave conditioner. After that I applied AE to my scalp. Everyone raves about his stuff, but I don't get the hype yet. AND I still don't know if I should put it on my hair...Does your scalp feel warm when you apply it? Mine does. Do you also apply to your hair? It's impossible to avoid getting it on your hair, but is it good for hair? Mine felt tangled after rinsing too, so I applied HH to help. I still had more hair in the comb than I liked when I detangled.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 6, 2012)

Queenmickie said:


> @mamaore
> I used the same two products last night. I pre-pooed with AOWC and hemp seed oil. Then co washed with Suave conditioner. After that I applied AE to my scalp. Everyone raves about his stuff, but I don't get the hype yet. AND I still don't know if I should put it on my hair...Does your scalp feel warm when you apply it? Mine does. Do you also apply to your hair? It's impossible to avoid getting it on your hair, but is it good for hair? Mine felt tangled after rinsing too, so I applied HH to help. I still had more hair in the comb than I liked when I detangled.


 
Queenmickie and @mamaore, I have been using AE for like a year and I really like it. I mix mine with EVOO, JBCO and jojoba oil. I do apply it on my hair like any other condish. leave it for 1 hour sometimes under a steamer. rinse it, apply a leave in and style as usual.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Apr 6, 2012)

mamaore Rossy2010 What is AE?


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 6, 2012)

winona said:


> How do ya'll dc when in braids/twists with extensions? My plan was to just go into steam room since I no clue


 
winona, I usually dilute the conditioner with a little water or aloe vera juice.  I plait my braids into 4-6 sections and I pour the conditioner in my hand and run it up and down that big plait.  Then I put all the sections on top of my head with a XL plastic cap and let it sit for awhile.  Rinse my hair in the shower still in the plaits.  HTH!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gonna DC tonight. I just  bought Shea Moisture  hair masque. Never tried it. Has anyone in here have? I'm gonna do a search too to see responses.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 6, 2012)

DC'd overnight and all morning with Skala G3 and oil in my hair.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 6, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> @mamaore @Rossy2010 What is AE?


 NaiyaAi AE = Alter Ego


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2012)

Already henna'ed my hair and now Indigo is marinating for about 2 hours. I will be DCing with AO WC and/or SD Vanilla Silk Conditioner.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 6, 2012)

Overnight dc tonight into tomorrow...shea moisture deep treatment masque mixed w/ castor oil


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll DC when I get home for about 2 hours with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat. Will detangle, rinse and twist hair for twist-out using California Baby Unscented Lotion and glycerin.  Will seal with plain ole vaseline!


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 6, 2012)

I dug through my stash and found a bottle of DB Pumpkin condish, so I DC'd with that. My hair felt AMAZING!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 6, 2012)

Oooo halee_J  add me too peez   I will DC'ing overnight on Sundays, with this:







and then follow-up the next day with this:






 and thanks for adding me


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dcing right now had it in my hair since 6pm. It's now almost 10:30. Bout to wash it out

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just DC'd with AOWC....major fail.  I had tangles all over the place.  I'm going to have to mix this with another DCer.  This is my second time using it, the first time I used it I wasn't terribly impressed-but at least I had no major problems with it.  There's always next week.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

I DCd with AO WC under a heat cap for 30 minutes. My hair feels soft and moisturized. Wish I could figure out how to smooth my cuticle after I rinse though and at the same time not make my hair hard and brittle. But I will take soft and moisturized for right now


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 6, 2012)

dc'ing is like therapy.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 7, 2012)

Last night I shampooed with Joico Moisture Recovery, and DCed with Moisture Recovery conditioner.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 7, 2012)

halee_J: Thanks for adding me into Pt II. I am really going to step it up even more this round with moisture & protein DCing. I am at MBL...going for WL and no time for set backs! Plus, I swim in the summer.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 7, 2012)

rinsed my dc a little while ago.  my hair feels great...still wet...so we'll see how it dries

like i said, i mixed shea moisture deep treatment masque w/ castor oil (i also added castor oil on top).  my hair usually feels nice with the deep treatment masque...this is my first time mixing it with an oil, so after it dries i'll report back with how it feels.  i wont moisturize until after it's dry.  i thiiiiiiink it'll be good, but you cant really tell if a dc session was successful until it's dry, right?  so i wont make too many assumptions right now.  HOPEFULLY results will be good.  

i sprayed diluted hydrolyzed keratin before putting the dc on which usually helps my dc's to be more successful (i have high porosity hair)


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 7, 2012)

halee_J Thanks for the add


----------



## greenbees (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm still in!  I love deep conditioning my hair! 

Sent from my LG-P509 using LHCF


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 7, 2012)

I slept in my dc last night with a baggy & scarf around my head. I plan to sit under the dryer for atleast 20 minutes this afternoon, then rinse out. Hitting my roots with JBCO and seal the length of the twist with regular castor oil. I did this in twists. They seem a little fuzzy and messy but no dreads or tangles.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dcing with CJ curl rehab for two hours w/o heat. This is my first time using this product and it's not as thick and creamy as the deep fix one, but it does smell better.


----------



## cynd (Apr 7, 2012)

DCed last night with ORS Hair Mayonaisse for 20 min w/heat cap, rinsed then DCed w/Crece Pelo conditioner (love the smell of that stuff) for another 20 min w/heat cap.


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 7, 2012)

I want in, I DC every 2 weeks. last night i dc'ed with AOGP mixed with hairveda sitrinillah and my hair loved it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2012)

DC'ed with AO White Camellia this morning while I showered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

Steaming with Silk Dreams: Shea What


----------



## greenbees (Apr 8, 2012)

Last night I DC'd with KBB's Luscious Locks Hair mask. I'll be washing it out soon.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 8, 2012)

I did my Aphogee 2-step on Friday and followed that with a tea rinse, some oil, and Bask YAM condish on top.  I hope they make that in a larger container soon, because it is rapidly becoming one of my favorite conditioners !


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did a protein DC with AOGPB earlier this a.m. Then followed up with a moisture DC - EN Seabuckhorn and Horsetail DC + dash of hempseed oil


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2012)

Deep conditioned today with Mizani Renew Strength Reconstructing Masque followed by KeraCare Creme Humecto conditioner.


----------



## Americka (Apr 8, 2012)

DC'ing with Palmer's Protein Coconut Formula Conditioning Pack (heat cap 15 minutes)
Following up with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (heat cap 30 minutes)


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 9, 2012)

Still in it...just used up the rest of a mix (AOHSR, avocado oil, lanolin, honey, and egg) into which I mistakenly blended a whole banana.  Never again...

I've only been DCing once weekly lately, which I believe I'll continue since I plan to go back to daily rinsing/moisturizing. I'm going to stick with the same mix (minus the banana chunks, of course), adding an egg once monthly post-shampoo. I really liked the results this time, but I don't want to overdo it with protein while my hair still feels out of whack from henna.

To that end, I'm going to switch my monthly henna treatments to cassia for a while, as the henna was was leaving me with hay hair--no big deal for the fine hairs in my crown, but my wiry sides were . It's also starting to tend toward that burgundy color I don't like--and only in the front. erplexed I may still pick up a little Moroccan henna since it's supposed to tend more toward brown (I've been using Yemeni), but so far I'm leaning toward henna'ing rarely (once quarterly, max) if ever. Maybe only before braid installs.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 9, 2012)

DC'd in my braids


----------



## amwcah (Apr 9, 2012)

Currently steaming with Chicoro's Coconut recipe and will DC with ORS Hair Mayo.

ETA:  I had to use ORS Replenishing Con as well since my hair was a little tangled.  ORS RC never fails.  It just melts away the tangles each time.  When I introduced my sister to it a few years back, she was amazing as well.  She said she had to look on the shower floor to make sure her hair didn't fallout because her hair was tangle free.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2012)

If I am not to late I would like to join in here I DC with steam weekly so this will keep me honest when I start to slack.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 9, 2012)

DCed on Friday with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat for 2.5 hours under processing cap and hat...detangled like a breeze, rinsed, and twisted my hair with California Baby Super Sensative Lotion and glycerin...sealed with vaseline...wore a super soft and defined twist out for Easter!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yesterday I steamed/dc'd with SM Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 9, 2012)

halee_J Please add me to this challenge.

I just finished dc my hair with CON moisture extreme conditioner w/ heat. I have just tried "cool sealing" for the first time and my hair is very soft.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 9, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm about to DC under a dryer for 30 min with a mix of Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator & Aphogee 2min Reconstructor


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2012)

I DC'd last night on dry hair using LustraSilk Shea Butter plus cholesterol. I washed and did a protein treatment followed by Redken All Soft Heavy Cream.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 10, 2012)

DC with Mane and Tail deep moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 10, 2012)

DC'ing on dry hair using KeraPro Restorative Intense treatment with heat for 25mins.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dcing with MJ super sweekback tx for 3 hours.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 10, 2012)

Deep conditioning with Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor, Aubrey Organics Blue/Green Algae, Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor, Eluence Moisture Balance and Deity America Deep Penetrating conditioner. I like to balance my protein with moisture. Now I'm under heat for 30 minutes. Yummy!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Saturday: Steamed with MD's peach syrup for 1hr

Today: DC'd with QB's MTCG under a conditioning cap for 1hr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

Curly, how are you coming along with your MD Stash?  I gotta get back on mine.  I want to put a nice dent in those by mid June


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Curly, how are you coming along with your MD Stash?  I gotta get back on mine.  I want to put a nice dent in those by mid June



IDareT'sHair I haven't put a dent in it yet. I got the 12oz sizes so those will take awhile to use up and the creams are quite dense so they will also take awhile. I'm enjoying experimenting with them though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

I Agree.  They are quite dense and well worth the Money.

Glad You're enjoying them.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 10, 2012)

Checking in! *Btw the notifications did not let me know I'd been tagged, hence the lateness*

I've been DCing with Claudie's Avocado Intense Deep conditioner.

Tonight, after my henna, I'm going to try out either the macadamia nut oil deep repair mask, or the argan oil intense deep conditioning treatment by the same brand.

Will update with how I like it!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2012)

Post workout DC on dry hair.  
-Mizani Hydrafuse intense treatment
- SitriNillah
-EVOO
- sunflower oil
- wheat germ oil

Sitting under the steamer now


----------



## winona (Apr 10, 2012)

Dced in the steam room after workout for 15mins

Water rinsed hair then applied glycerin based dc.


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm iiiiiiiiiinnnnn!!

I DCed last night for 1.5 hours with AO HSR and AO WC.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Apr 10, 2012)

Curl Junkie Deep Fix for me tonight... I'm sleepy so let me get started.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 11, 2012)

I DC Sunday with Nutress, then on Monday with CD Monoi Mask.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 11, 2012)

amwcah said:


> @mamaore
> 
> Do you ever use ACV? It is suppose to help with tangles. You can try it after you shampoo out the Chicoro recipe. I tried that(Chicoro recipe) the other day and it improved my dry hair. Prior to using the AVJ/oil/Coconut oil mix, I used 1/4c ACV with ORS Hair Mayo to balance my pH levels.


 
I tried ACV a few years ago whe I was new but I dont think it did anything for me. Besides I now believe I may have low porosity hair and ACV will just make it worse.
Im going to try the Chicoro recipe on my next wash day.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 11, 2012)

Queenmickie said:


> @mamaore
> I used the same two products last night. I pre-pooed with AOWC and hemp seed oil. Then co washed with Suave conditioner. After that I applied AE to my scalp. Everyone raves about his stuff, but I don't get the hype yet. AND I still don't know if I should put it on my hair...Does your scalp feel warm when you apply it? Mine does. Do you also apply to your hair? It's impossible to avoid getting it on your hair, but is it good for hair? Mine felt tangled after rinsing too, so I applied HH to help. I still had more hair in the comb than I liked when I detangled.


 
Queenmickie 'Hmm I'm glad I'm not alone. I didnt notice any partciularfeeling on my scalp when I applied it. It was teh first time I tried AE though. I did not get it on my hair. I applied to my my scalp on dry hair and then prepooed with the Chicoro recipe.

I'm going to try it again next wash. Except that I will not add AE to my deep conditioner ( I did that last time).

TBH, It appears my shedding has reduced because I am 10 weeks post today and I havent seen a lot of shedding. Although I have been on a very low manipulation regimen in the last 10 days.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 11, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> @mamaore @Rossy2010 What is AE?


 
NaiyaAi , I'm not sure if anyone has responded to you. I have been away for the last few days. AE is Alter EGo Garlic Hot oil treatment


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just got my Vanilla Silk Cream from Silk Dreams. I'm going to DC with this today!

ETA: DROOLING! THIS STUFF IS AMAZING!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2012)

Found a big jar of Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup DC in the stash so I'll get down with that tonight.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 11, 2012)

Tonight, I'll DC on dry hair with Doo Gro Mega Thick Conditioner for a protein boost (it contains keratin) for 60 minutes under my hood dryer.  I mixed this with agave nectar, glycerin, vegetable oil, olive oil, honeyquat and SAA.  Thursday night, I'll follow up the protein boost with "The Potion" on dry hair for 60 minutes under my dryer.

Will report on the results of the protein boost tomorrow.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 12, 2012)

Gonna deep condition with CON Intensive Conditioning Treatment w/ Argan in the sauna for 30mins first thing in the morning. It makes my hair feel SO amazing and soft!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 12, 2012)

I keep forgetting to post when I DC....anyway Tuesday I Prepoo'd with Honey & EVOO, shampoo'd that out followed up with Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor let that sit for 10 mins then DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 12, 2012)

Today was my wash day.. prepooed with EVCO mixed with EVOO for an hour then pooed with giovanni silk shampoo, then DCed with AOHRS mixed with jojoba and EVOO.. my hair is thanking me coz it feels great


----------



## winona (Apr 12, 2012)

[USER=344541 said:
			
		

> LexaKing[/USER];15699633]Gonna deep condition with CON Intensive Conditioning Treatment w/ Argan in the sauna for 30mins first thing in the morning. It makes my hair feel SO amazing and soft!



Do you use the dry or wet sauna?  I am trying the dry this morning after my workout


----------



## cynd (Apr 12, 2012)

DCed last night on dry hair w/CON Intensive w/Argan mixed with JBCO infused with some essential oils and Apoghee 2 min for 30 mins under heat cap.  Rinsed then DCed w/NTM treatment for 30 mins w/o heat.  Lost barely a strand while detangling (a first for me) and this morning my roots are uber soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2012)

Steaming in a few with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk/Sheat What Combo.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 12, 2012)

DCed last night with DOO GRO® MEGA THICK®Intense Repair Treatment on dry hair for 60 minutes.  I let my hair cool for another hour while I did stuff around the house then detangled and rinsed.  Hair detangled like nobody's business and I had VERY few strands in my seamless comb!  When I rinsed my hair felt soft and strong due, I presume, to the keratin and proteins in the product.  I applied a little of "The Potion" to damp hair to lock in some moisture and will use all of "The Potion" tonight on dry hair under my dryer for 60 minutes!

Joining this challenge has been *AWESOME* and my hair is starting to thrive! And these Doo Gro products *STAY* gettin' it in!


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 12, 2012)

winona I use the dry sauna. I just dampen my hair put the conditioner on starting with the ends to the roots, I put on a shower cap ,and hop in the dry sauna for 20 mins. I rinse it when i get back home. My hair feels sooooo good! Enjoy. 

Tell me how your experience goes!


----------



## winona (Apr 12, 2012)

[USER=344541 said:
			
		

> LexaKing[/USER];15704201]winona I use the dry sauna. I just dampen my hair put the conditioner on starting with the ends to the roots, I put on a shower cap ,and hop in the dry sauna for 20 mins. I rinse it when i get back home. My hair feels sooooo good! Enjoy.
> 
> Tell me how your experience goes!



Okay not to sound totally stupid so you walk out of the gym with a shower cap on?  The gym I go to has separate female/male saunas so I don't mind DCing in there but I am not so sure about walking out with a cap on.  TIA


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 12, 2012)

winona I take the shower cap off when I leave the sauna room and just leave with my hair in a wet conditioned bun. Lol it would be kinda strange to rock the shower cap the whole way home


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

DC'd with Giovanni 50:50 and 2 handfuls of agave syrup.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2012)

Nix08 How'd the agave syrup work out?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 12, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @Nix08 How'd the agave syrup work out?


tiffers It actually makes my hair feel incredibly soft  My next cowash will be without it so that I can assess if what I'm feeling/thinking is accurate.  It's so sticky and messy I almost don't want to like it, but I think I do


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 12, 2012)

Post workout DC with my typical oil/sitrinillah/mizani mix.  Sitting under the steamer now.  20 minutes.


----------



## MicheePrings (Apr 12, 2012)

Deep conditioning my hair over night. I mixed up some Tresemme Naturals Conditioner with some aloe vera juice, raw honey, and Shea butter. Smoothed some olive and coconut oil to ease detangling. My hair is so loving this. Will wash out in the morning.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

Dc'ing today with avocado intense conditioner and may add some trigger to it or do a pre-oil.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dcing with jessicurl dc tx for two hours w/o heat.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 13, 2012)

Overnight DC with Mane and Tail deep moisturizing under a showercap.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 13, 2012)

Gonna do an overnight tonight into tomorrow w/ the shea moisture deep treatment masque.  Do a clarify and spray hydrolyzed keratin right before I apply my dc.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2012)

Delightfully Delicious DC: AVG, SAA, Millcreek keratin conditioner & Olive and Avocado deep conditioning masque.  Will add agave syrup after my steam.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's official....I really like agave syrup as part of my dc


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 13, 2012)

DC with Aphoghee 2 min mix after relaxer and it was with heat for 30 min.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 13, 2012)

o/n pre-poo with rice bran oil, wash and Dc tomorrow, the usual suspects CON shampoo and ORS replenishing conditioner


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 13, 2012)

I have mayo, egg and evco in my hair doing a overnight dc tonight. (BEFORE going to bed I will sit under the dryer for 25 mins.) In the am I will wash out, condition and do a coffee rinse.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 14, 2012)

Too late to join?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 14, 2012)

Overnight Dc with a new concoction of deep conditioners.  I'll see how it goes cause last week was a hot mess.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 14, 2012)

Not at all! welcome judy4all


----------



## JudithO (Apr 14, 2012)

DC'd yesterday.. used Shescentit Avocado from the roots to midshaft on my hair... Bee mine DC on the ends... Perfect results. 

Also  did a protein treatment prior with Shescentit's Okra.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

DC right now on dry hair with KeraCare Humecto, evco, hempseed oil, peppermint oil, and rosemary oil under a plastic cap and 30 mins. of heat.  After a clarifying poo and protein treatment, I'll be following up with Silicon Mix for 5 minutes.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Apr 14, 2012)

Olla!


Today, on dry hair olive oil (double) bagged  under drier 20 min, vatika nourish shampoo, colour conditioner 5 mins, skala chocolate (very strong protein!!) + olive oil bagged 1 hour, aveda hair remedy 20 mins, almond oil leave in

Last weekend, on dry hair pumpkin oil  bagged 10 mins under drier, neutral silk protein shampoo, colour conditioner 5 mins, Ors +  40 mins, aphogee 2 mins, aveda hair be curly 10 mins, olive oil leave in

Dinner time!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 14, 2012)

On Thursday night, I DCed on dry hair with my "Potion" mix of Doo Gro Mega Long Reconstructor, Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol Creme and added some agave nectar, castor oil, olive oil, glycerin, SAA and honeyquat and sat under my hooded dryer for 60 minutes.  I let my hair cool for another 60 minutes, detangled (the seamless comb glided through my hair like a hot knife through butta!  I lost virtually no hair although, to be fair, I co-washed on Tuesday and did a protein treatment on Wednesday so my hair was already fairly detangled!), rinsed and twised my hair using California Baby Seriously Sensitive Lotion + glycerin and sealed with Vaseline.

My hair is ridiculously soft, strong and moisturized!  I will definitely use the Doo Gro Mega Thick Treatment every 6 weeks as a protein boost and follow up with the Potion!

Since I've been using the Potion, the health of my hair has improved *DRAMATICALLY.*  I *LOVE* this combo and I believe I can make it to APL by the end of the year or sooner if I continue to consistently CW and DC my hair at least once a week.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 14, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *It's official....I really like agave syrup as part of my dc *


 

It's the bombdotcom!  I like agave nectar *MUCH* better than honey!  It just seems to impart more smoothness to the concoction and the hair!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 14, 2012)

Yesterday, I DC w/ SSI Okra Reconstructor and Banana Brulee.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dc'd on dry hair all day today with AOHSR, DB Pumpkin Seed condish, & JBCO.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 14, 2012)

I am pre-pooing now with castor/coconut oil.  Tomorrow I will use my WEN and then DC with CD Monoi Mask, all day.  I plan to do nothing but lounge around the house.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 14, 2012)

DC'd with Kenra MC for 30 mins with heat yesterday.


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 14, 2012)

Just hot towel steamed for an hour with AOHSR + EVOO, avocado oil, & honey. Will definitely be including EVOO from now on.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 15, 2012)

Steaming my DC of AOWC, agave syrup and my oil blend oh and SAA.  I think I need to use the SAA more often my hair feels amazing when I do use it.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe my hair needs a shot of protein. On Monday, I will DC with ORS Hair Mayo then "cool seal" it with HE LTR. I have been noticing a few broken hairs here and there and think its time for some protein. I need to clarify tomorrow as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams "Shea What"


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2012)

Prepoo'ed with evoo and aloe vera jiuce. Shampooed with Pureology Super Smooth Shampoo. Deep conitioned today first with Moroccanoil Intense restorative Mask followed by KeraCare Creme Humecto Conditioner. My hair is behaving very well now and I am finally happy with it for the first time this year.


----------



## cynd (Apr 15, 2012)

Dcing all day w/AOHSR under 2 shower caps to avail myself of the steam that will no doubt be escaping as I work on taxes w/DH.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 15, 2012)

DC'ing with CON Argan Oil.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Apr 15, 2012)

30 minutes with ORS Rep. Condish... Shower steam.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 16, 2012)

DC'd with Nubian Heritage's EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Treatment Masque under my heat cap for 45 minutes.
It worked great! 
I was very surprised.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 16, 2012)

2 hour long dry dc with AORM.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2012)

@Nix08

Ahhh...the Daily Chronicles

_*relaxes with a hot cup of tea*_


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair You literally had me laughing out loud!!  I came to post that I didn't add the SAA (that I said I would in a wash day thread) since I could still feel it in my hair from the weekend....chronicles afterall


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2012)

Nix08

Gurl...You Know You Work that Daily Regimen _*snaps fanga's in the air and does a neck roll*_


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 16, 2012)

DC'd with Kenra MC mixed with Sebastain Penetraitt for  2hrs without heat rinsed and sprayed hair with AVJ then applied Herbal essence hydralicious to hair, showered then rinsed and my hair felt amazing, i'm air drying my hair and its still soft.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 17, 2012)

Steamed yesterday with honey/olive oil and DC with ORS Replenishing Conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 17, 2012)

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> DC'd with Kenra MC mixed with Sebastain Penetraitt for  2hrs without heat rinsed and sprayed hair with AVJ then applied Herbal essence hydralicious to hair, showered then rinsed and my hair felt amazing, i'm air drying my hair and its still soft.



Dont laugh at me but whats AVJ?


----------



## NaiyaAi (Apr 17, 2012)

DC'd yesterday for 30 min under the dryer with a tea rinse, an oil mix (CD Lisa's Hair Elixir) on top of that, and then Crecepelo conditioner on top of that. It was the first time I added oil to my DC, and I really like how my ends felt afterwards (I've been having problems with splits lately).


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Dont laugh at me but whats AVJ?



lamaria211 AVJ = Aloe Vera Juice


----------



## winona (Apr 17, 2012)

DCing under dryer with Moroccan Intensive Moisture Masque under dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dry DC'ing with giovanni 50:50 and Agave syrup


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2012)

Nix08

Another Episode of the Daily Hair Chronicles...._"As the Curls Turn"_

*imma leave you alone*


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

"As the curls turn"  That's Brilliant 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## NaiyaAi (Apr 17, 2012)

Nix08

What does agave syrup do for the hair? Does it work similarly to honey?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

NaiyaAi I've never used honey but from my reading yes. It is similar to honey. I REALLY like using it. It gives your hair an amazing softness. I imagine since it is dark in colour I won't run the risk of lightening my hair colour as I un derstand honey can do. Have you used honey before?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was reading this article on agave syrup and hair and it suggested that agave may help smooth the cuticles..you can never go wrong smoothing out those cuticles

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...e-and-marshmallow—not-just-sweeteners-anymore


----------



## NaiyaAi (Apr 17, 2012)

Nix08 I have used honey a couple of times in the past, but I also heard that it can lighten your hair so I stopped using it. I did like the way it made my hair feel, though.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nix08
I have some agave nectar (syrup) so I will be trying this in my next dc .


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Shay72 please let me know how you find it


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nix08
I will. I will be steaming with it and Sitrinillah on Sunday.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Deep Conditioning in the morning w/ CON Argan oil intensive conditioning treatment in the sauna for 30 mins. I just read a magazine and relax. It always feels like I'm pampering myself when I deep condition.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dcing this morning with ors hair mayonnaise. I'm just using my hard candy bonnet over a plastic cap. I'll leave it In only for an hour and a half.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 18, 2012)

My hair is soaking in oils right now, but tonight I'll be DC with Vitale Corrective Conditioner and Biolaage Conditioning Balm.


----------



## Queenmickie (Apr 18, 2012)

@ halee_J
Lemee in! I think this is my challenge...




halee_J said:


> *Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.II)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2012)

Steaming with Camille Rose Algae Hair Mask with Columbian Coffee Underneath.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 18, 2012)

4 hour dc no heat with the Magician.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 18, 2012)

DC with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *DC with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie*


 

Brownie518

You Be Wearin' that Smoothie O-U-T!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 18, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair for a couple of hours this afternoon w/ DB Deep Conditioner Mask, honey, peppermint oil, & Cocasta Shikakai Hair Oil.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 19, 2012)

DC'd with AOGPB for 3 hrs


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 19, 2012)

Doing a simple dc with AORM....


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> You Be Wearin' that Smoothie O-U-T!


IDareT'sHair

 Don't I, though? I'mma try and use MD Peach Honey Syrup on Saturday... We'll see, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't I, though?* I'mma try and use MD Peach Honey Syrup on Saturday... We'll see, though.


 
Brownie518

Girl.....You be tearin' them Bad Boys Up!


----------



## afrochique (Apr 19, 2012)

About to DC overnight using Queen Helene Cholesterol.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2012)

I DC today with a mixture of Silicon Mix and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 20, 2012)

Dc'd last night with organix


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 20, 2012)

Tonight, I will DC on dry hair with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner for about 2.5 hours (no heat), detangle, rinse and twist my hair with California Baby Super Sensitive Lotion and glycerin and seal with Vaseline.


----------



## cynd (Apr 20, 2012)

Saturated hair last night w/Brahmi Oil then dc'd overnight with AOHSR on top.  Will cowash later today with HE or Hair One depending on how oily it feels.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 20, 2012)

Steamed today for 30mins with DB's pumpkin conditioner


----------



## amwcah (Apr 20, 2012)

Steamed this morning with AVJ/EVOO/CO mix and now DC with ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 20, 2012)

shea moisture/raw manuka honey/castor oil

first time trying the manuka honey...hopefully it gives my dc a positive boost.  i didnt find regular honey beneficial years ago, but i hear good things about raw honey...soooo we'll see.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely dc today...avg in my roots and on my scalp, avg mixed with SAA to dampen hair then a heavy helping of giovanni 50:50 mixed with agave syrup and oils.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally rinsed the bentonite clay and put on the conditioner mix (shea moisture, raw manuka honey & castor oil).  Will leave on overnight and report back tomorrow.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 21, 2012)

I did like the dc...rinsed out feeling nice.  I acv rinsed and put leave-in after and after a while I sprayed protein and moisturized/sealed.  ill try it again next week.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 21, 2012)

DC again on dry hair tonight with Alter Ego and Silicon Mix.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Apr 22, 2012)

Dc with.honey and neutrogena daily leave in.conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

Deep Condition under Dryer with Camille Rose Algae Mask


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nix08
What is your ratio of dc to agave nectar? TIA.


----------



## Course24 (Apr 22, 2012)

Let me in! I don't regularly do challenges, but this one seems to be calling me. I wanted to do this to sustain length during the muggy summer months.

Thursday I:
-Clarified with Redken Hair Cleansing Creme
-Protein "Triple Threat"- with 2-step, Duo Tex & DRC-28 under dryer 45min-1hr to dry
-Deep Condition w/Silicon Mix, Honey,Toque Emergencia, & La Plancha under heat cap 1 hr
-Rinse & ACV to seal,rinse
- add JC Leave-In, Silk Infusion, & Silk Elements Olive oil Heat Protectant & blow dry
- nickel worth of virgin coconut oil & Silk Infusion rubbed throughout hair & proceed to flat iron.
- Afterwards, seek & destoy
- Oil scalp w/ oil mixture
-wrap it up, tie it up..


----------



## Americka (Apr 22, 2012)

DC'ed with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment


----------



## Arewa Girl (Apr 23, 2012)

1hour oyl oil dry hair drier double bag, shampoo vatika nourish, skala aloe vera + oyl oil +cold pressed oil drier double bag 1 hour, 5 mins colour condish, 10 mins aveda be curly


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 23, 2012)

DC'd today with my Megatek mix. I love the way my hair feels when I rinse it. Gotta find a way to add some cleanser to it like a Megatek/Wen. Oooo. That sounds heavenly. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 23, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> @Nix08
> What is your ratio of dc to agave nectar? TIA.


 
Sorry for the late reply Shay72 I've been busy reading "Fifty Shades of Grey" and haven't been on in a couple days.  As for my ratio I usually just free style it and go with about 2 handfulls.  I don't think I need that much though.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2012)

Nix08 You paid for that mess?  Do you have all of them? If not, shoot me a PM with your email address. I'll hook it up.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 23, 2012)

On Friday, I DCed on dry hair, no heat, for 3 hrs using Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner.  Detangled, rinsed and used Giovanni Smooth as Silk Reconstructor with added glycerin to moisturize and Vaseline to seal.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 23, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @Nix08 You paid for that mess?  Do you have all of them? If not, shoot me a PM with your email address. I'll hook it up.


 
Thanks for the offer @tiffers I didn't pay for them but yes I do have all three. Can you recommend other authors in that genre (more the romance) not much more hardcore in regards to the Red Room


ETA: Maybe you could PM me so as not to disturb the 'Deep Conditioning" in here


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nix08
I'm guessing you add it to your hair? I mixed it in. I  it. The curl definition is amazing. Similiar to when I use Terressentials Mudwash or do a bentonite treatment. I put 4oz of agave nectar in my 16 oz of Sitrinillah. My hair feels silky & soft. It feels amaazzzing . I've already added some to my cowash conditioner.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not in this challenge, but I am 2 hours into an AOHSR deep treatment which is a follow to my two hour heat cap treatment with garlic powder and trader Joe's tee tree tingle conditioner.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 23, 2012)

Shame on me for not checking in like I'm supposed to. Still DCing 2-3 times a week, especially since I recently colored. Last night I did a protein treatment with ION Reconstructor then followed that with ION Anti-Frizz Conditioner.


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 24, 2012)

DCed yesterday for an hour under heat: AO HSR, Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture, and the Pantene Beautiful Lengths mask.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

Did an overnight with AOWC without a plastic cap. Applied just enough to coat the strands just like I would with moisturizer. Intended to do my hair today but didn't get to it. Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 24, 2012)

Used ORS Olive Oil Hair Masque. Wow! My hair is so strong  It says Intense Treatment, and it definitely is. Aphogee never made my hair feel this good.


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll be DC'ing shortly with Silk Dreams Silk Cream.


----------



## MicheePrings (Apr 24, 2012)

Dc'ed last night with heat (avj, glycerin, melted Shea butter mixed in tresemme naturals condish)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 24, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with a mixture of QB's OHHB & CTDG


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2012)

DC'ing now with giovanni 50:50 and Agave nectar


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 24, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 30 minutes with AO HSR with olive oil added to it.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

Currently DCing (with steam) with Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment. This is my first time using this. Been in my stash for a while but never used it. Really like the thickness and how it smoothed into my hair.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 24, 2012)

DC'ing overnight using Nexxus Humectress Conditioner.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 24, 2012)

I DC'd today with a mixture of conditioners.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 24, 2012)

Today dry DC w/o heat with QH Cholestrol and ORS Replenishing Con w/heat


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 25, 2012)

Did a overnight henna treatment with amla, brahmi, maka and rose. Mixed in some tea. Now I have Elucence, deity america and Shea moisture purification mask on under a plastic cap for 3 hours then I will steam it before I wash it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2012)

Steaming with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chammomile Deep Conditioner


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dc'd under a shower cap for 2 hours yesterday.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Apr 25, 2012)

45 minutes with Hairveda's Sitrinillah last night.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 25, 2012)

DC overnight last night with Mane and Tail deep moisturizing con.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 25, 2012)

DC w/ Silk Elements Intensive Conditioning Mayo in the sauna for 15 mins. My hair needed some protein this week. Afterwards my hair was SOOOO soft!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 26, 2012)

DC with AOHSR!!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Forgot to check in on Tuesday night. I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## cynd (Apr 26, 2012)

DCing all day today with Brahmi/Amla Oil and AOHR under a cap.  Will co-wash out tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2012)

Steamed for about 40 minutes today with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dry DC'ing with AORM.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 26, 2012)

Dry DC'ing with AOHSR and my hemp seed and Taliah Waajid PMB.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dcing in a plastic cap for an hour with Kenra conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2012)

DC'd with Marie Dean Sweet Milk DC.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 27, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Steamed for about 40 minutes today with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup Deep Conditioner.



I have this. I need to try it before I put my hair in braids next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Steaming (DC'ing) Now with:

Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

DC'd with Black Vanilla Smoothie over Shi Naturals Tea rinse. 

IDareT'sHair - how is that Calendual & Chamomile? Whenever I order from MD next, I want to try the Green Hemp and maybe this one you're using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *how is that Calendual & Chamomile?* Whenever I order from MD next, I want to try the Green Hemp and maybe this one you're using.


 

Brownie518

Absolutely, Positively Wonderful  I got it in: Roobis Tea.  I love it.

You will love it just as much as Sweet Milk (maybe more).

Very, very nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Absolutely, Positively Wonderful  I got it in: Roobis Tea.  I love it.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

Oh, really???? And I love that Sweet Milk!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Oh, really???? And I love that Sweet Milk!!*


 
Brownie518

So Do I.... and this is right up there with Sweet Milk.  Very Moisturizing.

Get it in the Roobis Tea.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 28, 2012)

Steamed for 1hr with QB's MTCG and OHHB mixed


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 28, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Reconstructor.  I added some glycerin, agave nectar, honey quat, SAA, vegetable oil, castor oil and olive oil.

Hair felt AWESOME after rinsing and detangling but my "Potion" detangles better.

Followed up with GSASR, added glycerin and sealed with Vaseline on damp hair...


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 28, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes  using Giovanni Smooth as Silk Reconstructor. I added some glycerin, agave nectar, honey quat, SAA, vegetable oil, castor oil and olive oil.
> 
> Hair felt AWESOME after rinsing and detangling but my "Potion" detangles better.
> 
> Followed up with GSASR, added glycerin and sealed with Vaseline on damp hair...


 
*Forgot to add that I DCed with heat!*


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 28, 2012)

Last night I DC'd using Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque and Moisturizing Masque.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 28, 2012)

Shampooed with L'Oreal EverCreme shampoo and then DC'd with Ion Color Daily Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Americka (Apr 28, 2012)

Protein DC - Palmer's Protein Pack mixed w/ egg, honey, and Greek yogurt
Moisture DC - Alter Ego Garlic Treatment w/heat


----------



## afrochique (Apr 28, 2012)

Overnight DC with Aphogee 2 min.


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 29, 2012)

Dcing overnight with Sitrinillah and Honey rinse conditioner.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 29, 2012)

DC with Creme of Nature Argan Oil w/ heat for an hour. =)


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be DC with Vitale Corrective Condition and a little honey after i finish with this cellophane and of course with heat.

ETA: I ended up adding Humectress, Biolage Conditioning Balm, Giovonni SAS, Grapeseed and Safflower oil to the Vitale Corrective Conditioner! Banging conditioner mix, I had slip for days and it was very moisturizing.

I hate when I'm trying to down size my stash and end up with a really good mix it just makes u want to repurchase what your trying to get rid of.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2012)

Steaming right now with SM Purification Masque.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 29, 2012)

Deep Conditioned in the sauna with Silk Elements Intensive Mayo  Airdrying now and gonna do a length check after I flat iron


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 29, 2012)

DCing under my steamer with kerapro mixed with honey & hemp oil


----------



## greenbees (Apr 29, 2012)

I DC'ed this morning with Silicon Mix. It was good but I think my Silk Dreams Vanilla Dream DC is taking the number one spot for my deep conditioners


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

bernag06 said:


> I DC'ed this morning with Silicon Mix. It was good but *I think my Silk Dreams Vanilla Dream DC is taking the number one spot for my deep conditioners*



YASSSSSSSS!!! 

I keep shopping around trying to find something better, but it just ain't happenin'. On top of being a great deep conditioner, it also makes a fantastic leave-in/moisturizer. Deeelicious.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

Steamed for 30 minutes with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum Deep Conditioner.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 29, 2012)

Went old school with a "black hair care aisle" conditioner.  DC'd with ORS Hair Mayonnaise for 30 minutes under a plastic cap, not heat.  My hair felt soft and strong afterward.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Apr 30, 2012)

cold press oil on dry hair + double bag under drier 30 mins. Shampoo neutrogena moisturising. 10 mins colour condish,  ORS + olive oil + double bag under drier 45 mins. Aveda hair remedy 10 mins.


----------



## greenbees (Apr 30, 2012)

tiffers said:
			
		

> YASSSSSSSS!!!
> 
> I keep shopping around trying to find something better, but it just ain't happenin'. On top of being a great deep conditioner, it also makes a fantastic leave-in/moisturizer. Deeelicious.



 I'm in love with that stuff. Especially the smell, I'm tempted to eat it  I never used it as a leave in, but I'm gonna try that out now, thanks for the tip


----------



## AJellyCake (Apr 30, 2012)

DCed for 15 min with heat with AO GPB Lavender and 20 minutes with heat with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.

I've never used the lavender GPB before, but I use the regular one weekly on my relaxed hair. The lavender one left my hair with a lot of slip, but it didn't have that same super thick/strong feeling with the regular one (I also didn't slather on as much as I usually do). 

My hair feels great. Super soft and moisturized. Curls are poppin!


----------



## TeeSGee (May 1, 2012)

DC'ing overnight on dry hair with Macadamia deep treatment mask.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone use Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a deep conditioner?? I just got some and I wondering about the different uses...


----------



## Nix08 (May 1, 2012)

SO Dc's overnight and all day with AORM and oil then added giovanni SAS late afternoon....


----------



## LexaKing (May 1, 2012)

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> DC'ing overnight on dry hair with Macadamia deep treatment mask.



TeeSGee do you like that DC? I have the healing oil by the Macadamia line but I've been curious about the conditioner.


----------



## TeeSGee (May 1, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @TeeSGee do you like that DC? I have the healing oil by the Macadamia line but I've been curious about the conditioner.


 

@LexaKing This was my first time using it and i haven't gotten around to rinsing it out as yet, will come back and update once i'm finish with my wash day.


ETA: just stepped out the shower and my hair feels AMAZING!!! no other conditioner has made my hair feel this moisturized, detangled, silky and soft. It smells amazing as well. this is now my Holy Grail!! I'm so happy i found something that works, Kenra and Kerapro was good, but this is beyond.. love it.


----------



## 25Nona (May 1, 2012)

tiffers said:


> YASSSSSSSS!!!
> 
> I keep shopping around trying to find something better, but it just ain't happenin'. On top of being a great deep conditioner, it also makes a fantastic leave-in/moisturizer. Deeelicious.



Thanks Tiffers for the tip, I am DCing now with my condish cocktail, and I started adding silk dreams into the mixture, I am going to give this a try. I hope it works the same on my relaxed hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2012)

Steamed tonight with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile Deep Conditioner


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2012)

Didn't wanna take my celie's down, but I was desperate for a good steamin'.  So I mixed a few things (distilled water, Qhemet MTCG, Camille Rose Growth Oil & hemp oil) in my spray bottle and sprayed the braids down. I am now sitting under the steamer and am a happy camper.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2012)

bign__17 Let me know how it works out for you! I sure hope you love it as much as I do! 

IDareT'sHair You sure are lovin' that MD Calendula Conditioner, huh?  I think Imma pick some up when she has the sale. I see that it contains clay, does your hair feel clean after using it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2012)

tiffers

IMO ALL of her DC'ers Rinse Clean.  It is very absorbing (as with all her DC'ers) it's just lovely.  And put a little steam on there...........

You know I don't like having alot of stuff opened at once.  

Right now I have that, CR Algae and a Jar of Sitrinillah open.  3 for DC'ers is my limit.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I didn't know you did that! How can you stand having all kinds of yummy conditioners and not using them? 

I use stuff as soon as I get it. Every single jar has been dipped into.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2012)

@tiffers

Girl, Nah...

That would drive me Crazy having 50-11 Jars open at once. I'd be: 

I set a limit on the amount of things I have open at once.

And I can't have stuff goin' bad on me.   $

See, and you do your Hair everyday (or almost everyday). I'm just 2x per week.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @tiffers
> 
> Girl, Nah...
> 
> ...



Im just like you I only have like 	3-4 conditioners open out of my stash of almost 30 I wont open another til ive used up one.


----------



## Course24 (May 2, 2012)

DC'd w/ AE, Kanechom Karite Butter, La Plancha, & Honey under Heat cap for 1 hr.


----------



## destine2grow (May 2, 2012)

I need to join this challenge. I have been off my game and my ends have suffered dearly.

Just trimmed my ends last night. I am truly excited about getting back on track. I will DC my hair on Friday using Giovanni nutrifix


----------



## 25Nona (May 2, 2012)

tiffers said:


> bign__17 Let me know how it works out for you! I sure hope you love it as much as I do!
> 
> IDareT'sHair You sure are lovin' that MD Calendula Conditioner, huh?  I think Imma pick some up when she has the sale. I see that it contains clay, does your hair feel clean after using it?




Tiffers it worked out really well, my hair came out really soft and manageable.  I used just the smallest amout becasue I was afraid of making my hair heavy.  I am going to give it a while of doing it to see how it goes, becasue my hair has been tripping lately and I don't know what to do with it.  I doesn't have the shine it normally has to it, and I have been seeing way to much shedding and breakage lately.  When I wash on Sunday I am going to use silk dreams only as my DC and see what that does, I've been mixing all kinds of condish and oils together laterly and I think that maybe the source of my problem.


----------



## Nix08 (May 2, 2012)

Dry DC with giovanni 50:50


----------



## divachyk (May 2, 2012)

Dry DC under heat cap with Enso Cacao


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2012)

Deep condish tonight with organix, coconut oil, and honey


----------



## Nix08 (May 3, 2012)

My entry into being an assistant coach - soccer mom begins tonight and YES I'm going to that meeting with my DC mix in my hair...as the curls turn IDareT'sHair. 
AVG, AOWC and agave.  
I will bun and if I can see the conditioner I'll put on a ball cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

Nix08 Shay72

My Bottle of Agave Nectar came today.  I'll use it tomorrow mixed in my Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile DC'er.


----------



## gvin89 (May 3, 2012)

DC with AO HSR


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 4, 2012)

Preping my hair for my DC session tonight with a 15 minute scalp massage with my oil mix, then apply the same conditioner mix from last week and sit under the dryer for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2012)

Steaming with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile with Agave Nectar mixed in and a Cup of Columbian Coffee Underneath


----------



## halee_J (May 4, 2012)

A 2-day trip for work has turned into 2+ weeks . My hair was feeling like hay last week and all I could find in this place was tresseme. So last week I poo'ed and Dc'ed with the color treated line, and I spotted a lonely tub of Hollywood olive oil DC'er, I plan to use it tomorrow. It's not my ideal scenario (I miss my lover ORS replenishing), but my hair certainly feels better than no DC at all.


----------



## Nix08 (May 4, 2012)

DC'ing now with Aloe and SAA, AOIN and my oil blend I'll steam it in.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2012)

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie and put a little oil on top (hemp, jbco, amla, brahmi, garlic)


----------



## naturalfinally (May 4, 2012)

DC'ing with Shea moisture purification and AOHSR mixed. I'm sleeping in this one. Low porosity and henna last week makes it necessary.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 5, 2012)

Now DC with my usual CoN Moisture Extreme Conditioner with heat for 1 hour.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 5, 2012)

I'm really overdue for a deep conditioning treatment! I think I will steam with AOGPB first, rinse out, then follow up by steaming with AOHSR and GSAS.


----------



## Arewa Girl (May 5, 2012)

cold pressed oil on dry hair + bag 1 hr, simple gentle shampoo, ORS + olive oil bag, drier 40 mins, colour condish 10 mins, aphogee 2 mins bag drier 10 mins, redken curly + olive oil 10 mins.


----------



## winona (May 5, 2012)

Don't remember if I have been updating but I dc weekly.  This week is Joico MR Balm.  I am trying to use this up.  It isn't bad but for the buck I have a few other dcs that are just as good for more product


----------



## NappyNelle (May 5, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm really overdue for a deep conditioning treatment! I think I will steam with AOGPB first, rinse out, then follow up by steaming with AOHSR and GSAS.



I got lazy and only used AOGPB. I didn't even steam.


----------



## hillytmj (May 5, 2012)

Just DC'd tonight for 30 minutes with Nexxus Humectress Moisturizing DC. I used a cap and sat under the dryer. I'm one week post relaxer and I always like to use protein after a relaxer treatment. My hair feels great. Looking foward to doing it again next week...


----------



## divachyk (May 5, 2012)

Overnight with AOWC to soften up my hair a bit -- it's feeling a little dry. Will still shampoo and do another DC tomorrow.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (May 6, 2012)

I'm sitting here DCing with Hair Mayo under a dryer. Next, I will follow it up with Nexxus Humectress & grapeseed oil mix DC.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 6, 2012)

Shampooed with Garnier Color Shield Shampoo and now DCing with some Proclaim Argan Oil Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## TeeSGee (May 6, 2012)

Shampoo'd and did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 min for 5mins, then DC with Macadamia Deep Repair Masque for 1 hr no heat.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2012)

Steamed/dc with CJ's Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix.


----------



## fiyahwerks (May 6, 2012)

Washed with a clarifying shampoo, overnight dc with ORS Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## chelseatiara (May 6, 2012)

washed with ORS Aloe clarifying, gonna DC with Sitrinillah and ORS Replenishing.... went swimming and im doing damage control lol


----------



## LaidBak (May 6, 2012)

DCing with Mizani Intense Moisture treatment mixed with emu, sunflower, olive and JBCO.  I am toying with the idea of leaving it in overnight.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2012)

I DC (with steam) with HV SitriNillah today


----------



## Americka (May 6, 2012)

DCing with Shea Moisture Intensive Conditioner


----------



## LexaKing (May 6, 2012)

I DC'd on Friday with Natures Therapy Mega Moisture. Sadly this conditioner didn't do much for my hair  I tried it overnight and with heat but it wasn't as good as my faves CON Intensive w/Argan or Silk Elements Intensive Mayo. I'm glad I finally used it all up, all it did for my hair was make it smell good...


----------



## LexaKing (May 6, 2012)

Oh I also bought some bioinfusion deep conditioning masque from Walgreen's and was wondering if anyone else has used it. The ingredients sounded great. It contains Coconut Oil (which is the 3rd listed ingredient  and Olive oil. Plus it's paraben and sulfate free, so I figured I'd try it


----------



## JulietWhiskey (May 7, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 4+ hours, no heat using Giovanni Smooth as Silk Reconstructor, agave nectar, honey quat, SAA, glycerin and olive oil.  I detangled, rinsed and use GSASR + glycerin to twist my hair and sealed with Vaseline.

SN: adding glycerin to my lotion has does wonders for my eczema!  My hands are looking and feeling brand new!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 7, 2012)

DC on dry hair with the same mix under the dryer for 30-40 minutes. I am really loving this mix!


----------



## amwcah (May 7, 2012)

DCing with ORS Hair Mayo with ACV


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

DC co-washing with my Moisturizing Conditioner Mixology.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (May 8, 2012)

Dry DC last night for about 1 hour with giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture....I still really like my Giovanni


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Nix08 Shay72

DC'ing tonight with Marie Dean's Green Hemp DC'er and a Tablespoon of Agave Nectar.  (Will be steaming this in)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 8, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with a mix of QB's OHHB and SSI's avocado under a conditioning cap.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 9, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair for an hour yesterday with the last of my DB Pumpkin Seed condish & Cocasta Shikakai  Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (May 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair and Shay72 Do you ladies put conditioner in say a bowl then add the agave and mix it before adding it to your hair?
I'm lazy I normally just layer on my products.....


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

Will be DC'ing by doing a black henna application, followed by an herbal tea and coffee rinse, and my deep treatment mask (will probably use ORS replenishing pack mixed with Vatika and Brahmi oils).


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 9, 2012)

I've been deep conditioning in the shower in place of cowashing and my hair is loving it during these hot steamy months.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 9, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Shay72 Do you ladies put conditioner in say a bowl then add the agave and mix it before adding it to your hair?
> I'm lazy I normally just layer on my products.....




I always thought it was odd that you layer. I have a color bowl that I use. I mix everything in that and then apply. I know you didn't ask me but I thought I would add my 2cents

I think I'm going to DC on dry hair with steam tonight.


----------



## divachyk (May 9, 2012)

Nix08, I combine all my ingredients vs. layering whenever I'm playing mixologist. I've somehow convinced myself that combining ingredients makes the perfect blend vs. layering might cause one ingredient to absorb less/more than another. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Nix08 (May 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I always thought it was odd that you layer. I have a color bowl that I use. I mix everything in that and then apply. I know you didn't ask me but I thought I would add my 2cents
> 
> I think I'm going to DC on dry hair with steam tonight.


 


divachyk said:


> @Nix08, I combine all my ingredients vs. layering whenever I'm playing mixologist. I've somehow convinced myself that combining ingredients makes the perfect blend vs. layering might cause one ingredient to absorb less/more than another. Crazy, I know.


 
Looks like I'm the only *lazy* one around here When I layer I do it in a 'special order' though The other day I mixed it all and I mixed up way too much,  so went back to my layering.

ETA: The reason for you @divachyk not layering is the reason that I actually layer. I layer it in order of which ingredient I want more concentrated. This hair journey brings out all kinds of madness


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *Do you ladies put conditioner in say a bowl then add the agave and mix it before adding it to your hair?*
> I'm lazy I normally just layer on my products.....


 
Nix08

I Do.

I scoop out some DC'er and put it in an empty Jar. 

Mix in Agave, Stir & Apply.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2012)

Nix08
I try to mix it right in the same container if I can. I'm that lazy. If not I have extra bottles and jars that I can mix stuff in.


----------



## amwcah (May 9, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer with ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment.  I will follow-up with the Balancing Moisturizer and DC with NTM Hair Mask or SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## youwillrise (May 9, 2012)

dc'ing with shea moisture restorative.  i also slathered some of my crazy oil & butter mix that ive had for a long time on top.  havent used it in a long time either,  there's oyin burnt sugar pomade, castor oil, sunflower oil, cocoa butter...and some other stuff i dont even remember...it's been that long since ive used it.  

will rinse in the morning before work and wear it in pinned back ponytails to stretch my hair for twists after work in the evening.


----------



## MicheePrings (May 9, 2012)

Dcing as we speak with my tresemme naturals conditioner mixup with avj glycerin and Shea , with heat. Need to inject some moisture back into my hair after trying Dabur Amla oil and my hair totally rejected it. I had to shampoo three times to wash it out. It was the mineral oil that did not jive with my hair.


----------



## nubiennze (May 10, 2012)

I haven't been as diligent with this as I was at first.

Last weekend I did a henna gloss with AOHSR, EVOO, avocado oil, and honey added to my premixed & thawed paste of Yemeni henna, amla, bhringaraj, brahmi, chamomile tea, honey, and AVJ. I'm trying to decide whether to keep henna in my regimen at all since, even with extensive steaming and overnight DCs, all it's done so far is make my hair (more) dry and hard(er). I'm leaning toward using up the last of what I have and switching to a rhassoul DC.

I'm contemplating trying a gloss one more time this weekend with egg and a little fenugreek and only leaving it on for an hour or so, but I'm not sure I want to use henna in any concentration so soon. Though I initially thought it didn't do anything to my texture--I was enjoying defined, clumped curls at first--I'm now noticing more completely straight strands than ever.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2012)

DC'd with MD Vanilla Repair. Only one more use left...


----------



## Ann0804 (May 10, 2012)

dry dc this afternoon with AO HSR with agave nectar for one hour.


----------



## TrueSugar (May 10, 2012)

DCing with Angelic Artistry OM SHANTI Deep Conditioner after Chicoro prepoo.


----------



## afrochique (May 10, 2012)

Currently DCing with ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## divachyk (May 11, 2012)

Last night I dry DC with Enso Cacao


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 11, 2012)

Aphoghee 2 step followed by Aphoghee Balancing Conditioner for 30 minutes with heat of course.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 11, 2012)

I am deep conditioning now, with AOHSR, Shea Moisture, and castor oil mixed together...im in a shower cap, but will use my heat cap for at least 20 minutes (in a lil while).....I know im late but its better late then never, Right? , i plan to deep condition weekly, the night before i flat iron.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

DC'ing today with:

Marie Dean's Calendua and Chamomile with a shot of Agave Nectar


----------



## hillytmj (May 12, 2012)

DCing today with my old fave: Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm. I don't know if it's technically a DC, but I've had great results in the past. When I run out of this product, I'm going to try the Bioloage Hydratherapie Moisture mask.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (May 12, 2012)

Aphogee 2 minute. Ive been dcing weekly with Kenra and neutragena daily deep conditioner. Including today.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2012)

I'll be DCing later with the last of my MD Vanilla Repair. If it's not enough, I'll add some Black Vanilla Smoothie (of course)


----------



## Course24 (May 13, 2012)

Checking in. Last night I did a cassia treatment w/EVOO, Honey, & Bringraj oil added under heat cap for 1hr. Afterwards I DC'd w/Kanechom Intense & Silicon Mix Bambu for 1hr as well.


----------



## Rossy2010 (May 13, 2012)

Clarified with VO5 Kiwi and followed it with Apoghee 2 minutes for 15 minutes then Alter Ego mixed with Jojoba and EVOO for an hour.


----------



## cutenss (May 13, 2012)

I am about to cleanse with WEN Sweet Almond Mint. Then DC for several hours with the Nutress moisturizing protein pack. Then overnight with the remaining CD Monoi Mask. I may have to mix in some WEN 613, if there is not enough of the mask left.


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2012)

Steaming right now with CJ Curl Fix.


----------



## Nix08 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely DC yesterday with AVG in the roots then avg and agave in my hair followed by giovanni 50:50 and a little EarthScience Olive and Avocado DC for good measure.....and topped off with my oil blend....


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2012)

Deep conditioned by steaming Giovanni SAS with hempseed oil today.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 14, 2012)

Sitting with some Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol on right now.


----------



## gvin89 (May 15, 2012)

Strinillah!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 15, 2012)

Saturday: Steamed with MD's olive berry wheat for 30mins

Today: DC'd under a conditioner cap with SSI avocado mixed with QB's OHHB for 1hr


----------



## cynd (May 15, 2012)

DCing now with AO HSR and oil mixture (amla, castor and some essential oils).  Will probably add ORS Mayo on top and leave it in overnight.


----------



## Nix08 (May 15, 2012)

I haven't wet my head in a couple days *shock*  I'm Dc'ing now with AORM, giovanni 50:50 in the roots and over top my strands.


----------



## AJellyCake (May 15, 2012)

On Saturday I DCed first with the Joico reconstructor under heat for like 30? minutes  Wayyy longer than I expected, but I lost track of time. When I rinsed that out my hair felt so silky and slippery. Then I did like 10 minutes with the Joico moisture recovery balm.  But I wasn't sure if that was enough  moisture after allodat protein, so I DCed overnight with AO HSR and AO WC and....  I don't know if those conditioners are working for me anymore!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2012)

DC on dry hair with Lustrasilk shea butter and mango cholesterol and a mixture of oils under plastic cap for 1 hour.  After the shampoo I used Silicon Mix for 5 minutes.


----------



## TeeSGee (May 16, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair for a few hrs with Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2012)

DC'ing (Steaming) with Marie Dean's Green Hemp and a Dash of Agave Nectar


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 16, 2012)

I REALLY hope its not to late for me to join this challenge, because i def. need it.... I deep condition once a week already, but i need to do it longer and with heat...so if possible...I'm IN 

-I use AOHSR, &/Or SMDT or even sometimes G 50/50 and with whatever oils i have on hand...i will do 30 minutes with heat, or up to 3 hours without.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 16, 2012)

Just finished DC with CoN Argan Oil Intensive conditioner


----------



## xu93texas (May 16, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> DC'd on dry hair for a few hrs with Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque.


 
TeeSGee,
This is my favorite conditioner in my stash.  I've never tried it on dry hair.  I will try this out for my next wash.  I usually follow the package directions.  Are your results the same or better when using this on dry hair?  TIA


----------



## 25Nona (May 16, 2012)

DC with steam tonight with vanilla silk on top of extra bold coffee.  I didn't add in any of my usual oils honey etc... I want to see how my hair reacts to these products alone because I am really in search of my staple hair care line.


----------



## TeeSGee (May 16, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @TeeSGee,
> This is my favorite conditioner in my stash. I've never tried it on dry hair. I will try this out for my next wash. I usually follow the package directions. Are your results the same or better when using this on dry hair? TIA


 
I've tried it on dry,and after shampoo but i prefer it on dry hair. I actually spritz my hair a little before application; jus for ease of application.This has become my staple DC, i love Kenra MC, but this does amazing things for my hair.


----------



## TrueSugar (May 17, 2012)

DCing with AO HSR after Chicoro prepoo. I used the AO HSR to rinse the prepoo  and my hair is feeling so good right now.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 17, 2012)

I did a henna gloss treatment last night for 2 hours. I really like adding the Tressemme Natural condish to the henna instead of V05 moisture milk (my usual choice w/ henna). My hair was so soft after rinsing it out. I DC'd with DB Deep Conditioning Mask/HV Moist 24/7/ & peppermint oil. My hair feels great today. My hair should be prep'd well for my senegalese twist for Sat.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2012)

Yawl don't judge me but I have not washed my hair in almost 5 weeks because I have been sick and if I stop all this coughing by this weekend, I will wash it then. I really miss pampering my hair.


----------



## Hairroots (May 17, 2012)

I'm in!! Please add me to the challenge.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2012)

Currently deep conditioning with AO HSR. I'm using body heat at the moment, and will transfer to the steamer afterward.


----------



## amwcah (May 18, 2012)

I forgot to post that I DC w/heat Wednesday with ORS Replenishing Con.


----------



## youwillrise (May 18, 2012)

gonna do a layered dc. 

first aloe vera juice sprayed on
then a mix of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie & manuka honey (wait a minute...did you say you were using curl enhancing smoothie as a dc?  yep, i did. haha)
then my crazy butter/oil mixture on top.

will do that overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2012)

Will DC with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Nix08 (May 18, 2012)

My delightful DC tonight:
Avg in my roots
Avg with/ saw and a couple splashes of agave on my Dry hair
AOIN topped off with a good heaping of my ceramics rich oil blend
All steamed.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2012)

I'm doing a overnight DC with aloe vera juice and porosity control corrector & conditioner based with castor oil. sleeping with a plastic shower cap under my satin wrap. Rinse in the morning!


----------



## LexaKing (May 19, 2012)

Did a DC in the sauna Friday w/ CON Intensive conditioner with Argan. Still my fave


----------



## naturalfinally (May 19, 2012)

Just rinsed out my over night henna and beet juice treatment. Now I I'm DC'ing with AOBGA, joico kpak, Deity America Deep conditioner, SM purification mask and Eluence moisture balance. I had a little of most left so I just combined to use them up. I'm under my Hot Head heat cap for 30 minutes then I'm steaming. I haven't steamed in a while so that will be a treat.


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

I DC yesterday on dry hair with KerCare Humecto and oils under plastic cap.  I CW with Silicon Mix and did a ACV/aloe vera rinse.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 19, 2012)

DCing with Jessicurl DC treatment w/o heat.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 19, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with MD's green hemp conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (May 19, 2012)

Doing a simple DC with a tea rinse and AOWC...


----------



## hillytmj (May 19, 2012)

Today is my first time DCing for 20 minutes with Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee. Hope it's worth the expense and weird smell, lol.


----------



## Nix08 (May 20, 2012)

Doing a simple DC with AORM (seems I was heavy handed with my oil rinse yesterday...I can still feel the oil in my hair) so I guess I'm also DC'ing with my remnant oil blend


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 20, 2012)

I'm not able to deep condition today (my normal wash day) since I'm driving through New Mexico and Arizona to California. So I applied a generous amount of Bed Head's Some Like It Hot Heat and Humidity Resistant Conditioner to my ends. I used a satin scrunchie to bun 

This will have to do until I get back home on Thursday.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 20, 2012)

I'm still sitting here with my DC in my hair from last night. A mix of Mango and shea cholesterol and hemp oil. I steamed last night for 20 mins before putting my cap on for an overnight DC. That's my normal routine


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

I DC on dry hair today with KeraCare Humecto again.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2012)

Steaming/dcing right now with CJ's Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix mixed with agave nectar.


----------



## greenbees (May 20, 2012)

DCing right now with JessiCurl Deep Conditioning Treatment using my conditioning heat cap.


----------



## AJellyCake (May 20, 2012)

Washed and DCed yesterday. 20 minutes or so with AO GPB Lavender and then 30 minutes of Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioning Balm under heat. That conditioner is so amazing! My curls were poppin (as always when I use that). They were very moist and well-defined. And I could just barely see the curls in the center back of my head without stretching them. 

So the Joico is great. I just wish it weren't so expensive! And hard to get.


----------



## afrochique (May 20, 2012)

I DCd with Mane and Tail deep moisturizing con. Co washed with HE HH.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 21, 2012)

DC with AE 30 minutes with heat.


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2012)

Doing a severals hours long dry DC with giovanni SAS deeper moisture con with a heavy helping of agave and sunflower oil.


----------



## LexaKing (May 21, 2012)

Deep conditioning right now in the sauna with a shower cap with bioinfusion critical care deep moisture masque.  

Now that I have used heat for all my DC sessions in the last 3 months I don't think I can go back to regular conditioning.... I have been spoiled. It just makes such a huge difference on how my hair looks and feels.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 21, 2012)

I deep conditioned today with AOHSR and SMDT with heat for about 40 minutes, and a light protein rinse with Aphogee 2 min.

 AND I agree LexaKing I had been doing regular deep conditioning for soo long and it was ok! but today i did with heat and my hair feels sooo good ....I gotta keep up with the heat.


----------



## LaidBak (May 21, 2012)

Deep conditioning on dry hair under a cap.  Its been about 2 hours.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2012)

Deep conditioned with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup  under a cap for about 2 hours while doing laundry.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 22, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with CR's algae DC under a conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

Deep Conditioning tonight with Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioner


----------



## xu93texas (May 22, 2012)

DC'ing on dry hair with ORS HAIRepair Nourishing conditioner with bamboo extract.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 23, 2012)

I'm dcing for an 1/2 hr with aphogee keratin 2 minute  reconstructor under a plastic cap.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (May 23, 2012)

Deep Conditioned on dry hair for 60 minutes with heat on Tuesday, May 15th using Giovanni Nutrafix and some glycerin, olive oil, SAA, honey quat and Agave Nectar added to the mixture...

Deep Conditioned on dry hair for 60 minutes with heat on Tuesday, May 22nd using Giovanni Nutrafix and some glycerin, olive oil, SAA, honey quat and Agave Nectar added to the mixture...


----------



## amwcah (May 23, 2012)

DCing with ORS Replenishing Con


----------



## afrochique (May 24, 2012)

DCd with ORS hair mayo.


----------



## ellyndee (May 24, 2012)

Count me in. DC 2x/week. This week Mixed Chicks DC and ORS Replenishing. Relaxer Tuesday after 12 weeks...this is when I used mc.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 24, 2012)

Washed my hair with diluted poo, and currently deep conditioning w/ AOHSR and SMDT and grapeseed oil with heat (for about 30-50 minutes)


----------



## choctaw (May 24, 2012)

Doing overnight dc on dry hair using mix of ayurvedic oil and conditioner under a plastic cap. Tonight's combo is amalaki infused sesame, sunflower, tea tree oils with Joico k-pak daily reconstruct conditioner.


----------



## TeeSGee (May 24, 2012)

Dc'd on damp hair for 2 hrs using Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2012)

DC'd with Black Vanilla Smoothie under cap for about 90 minutes.


----------



## Course24 (May 24, 2012)

Relaxer day for me today. So my dc consisted of proteins Kanechom Cristal, Bone Marrow & Dudley's cream protein for 30 mins no heat.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 25, 2012)

DC for two hours with Jessicurl dc tx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

Steaming (DC'ing) with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## naturalfinally (May 25, 2012)

Co- Washed with a mix of shikakai, Aritha, amla and brahmi mixed with suave conditioner. Now I'm DCing with Joico K pak and a moisture mix under a plastic cap. I will steam a little later. I loved the new cowash mix!!


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 25, 2012)

DCing with ORS hair mayo with heat for 1 hour


----------



## hillytmj (May 25, 2012)

hillytmj said:


> Today is my first time DCing for 20 minutes with Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee. Hope it's worth the expense and weird smell, lol.


 
Just wanted to give a quick follow-up. This DC worked wonders on my hair, particularly the dry, underprocessed section in the nape area. It stayed soft and hydrated all week. I can't wait to DC with it again this weekend. I'll keep it on for a half hour this time.


----------



## Nix08 (May 25, 2012)

Doing a delightfully delicious DC (I miss that name halee_J):
AVG in my scalp
AVG mixed with SAA on my dry hair then,
AOGPB then,
Agave mixed with my oil blend over top  I'll be steaming this in


----------



## IronButterfly (May 25, 2012)

oooh boy!  my first post in this thread.  OK.  So, I'm gonna do an overnight with my beloved Sitrinilla.


----------



## ellyndee (May 25, 2012)

10 hr road trip to Louisiana, DCing on the road with HS14 in 1 and Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask...no heat if you don't count sun.


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2012)

DC on dry hair with HAIRepair Nourishing conditioner. I'll be following up with Joico Moisture Recovery and Macadamia Deep Repair Masque after shampoo.


----------



## Hairroots (May 26, 2012)

DCing overnight with TRESemme' Luxurious Moisture Conditioner blended with Sesame Oil. Covered with a plastic cap.


----------



## hillytmj (May 26, 2012)

Under the dryer now for week 3 of DCing. I used to be a weekly die-hard DCer for the first two years of my hair journey. The results are so nice, I have no clue why I stopped doing it in the first place. Other than being lazy on wash day, lol. Oh well, no time like the present to get back in the saddle.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 26, 2012)

Steamed for 30mins with DB's pumpkin conditioner


----------



## Arewa Girl (May 26, 2012)

MTG + jasmine oil on damp hair bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins, shampoo COE silk protein, colour effects conditioning colour 10 mins, (de-tangle) skala chocolate bag + sock cap under drier 10 mins, (de-tangle) Mane & Tail moisturiser + jasmine oil bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins, after care conditioning balm for colour treated hair 5 mins, redken curl 10 - 20 mins.

GO Eurovison Russian Grannies!


----------



## AJellyCake (May 27, 2012)

20 minutes with AO GPB Lavender under a towel and then 30 minutes with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm under heat= silky, smooth, soft hair. 

 If any of you are relaxed, I'd definitely try the Joico. My relaxed hair absolutely LOVES that stuff.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 27, 2012)

Earlier today, i deep conditioned with G 50/50 and a few drops of jojoba oil. with heat for about 40 minutes. (I'm now Dcing 2x a week, instead of 1x)


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 27, 2012)

Baggied overnight yesterday and did a protein treatment today. Now, I'm baggying again overnight afraid I may have overdid it with the protein treatment.


----------



## Meritamen (May 27, 2012)

I would like to join halee_J. I deep conditioned tonight with Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol and ORS Hair Mayonnaise mixed together with just a shower cap. Need to keep this up since the summer heat is drying my hair out. I hope deep conditioning coupled with a mid-weel cowash is what will fix the dryness.


----------



## Rossy2010 (May 27, 2012)

DCing today with steam. I will poo my hair, follow it up with Apoghee 2 mins the AOHRS mixed with EVOO, Jojoba oil, and JBCO.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 27, 2012)

I tried a layered DC friday with AE Garlic and Africas Best Hair Mayo, talk about silky smooth!


----------



## halee_J (May 27, 2012)

Hey Meritamen welcome!


----------



## halee_J (May 27, 2012)

Overnight DC'ed on dry hair with a mix of ORS replenishing and a tiny bit of Joico K-pak reconstructor.


----------



## lovestarr (May 27, 2012)

Doing a DC now with EVOO, mayo, and peppermint EO.  Will leave on for 1 hour


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 27, 2012)

Put B.A.S.K's Y.A.M in my hair 5 minutes ago. About to sit under the steamer


----------



## Nix08 (May 27, 2012)

AVG on dry hair then giovanni 50:50 then my oil mix with agave....


----------



## gvin89 (May 27, 2012)

DC'd with Strinillah!


----------



## naturalfinally (May 27, 2012)

DCing on damp hair with Elucence and Deity America deep conditioner under a plastic cap. I might sleep in this one.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2012)

DC with Avocado & Silk. Put on a plastic cap and got under dryer for 15 minutes, then let it sit for almost 2 hrs while cleaning. Perfect!!!!!


----------



## abcd09 (May 27, 2012)

DCed and air dried today! It feels great! Bunning until next week. I will dc again on wednesday when I get my bone combs.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2012)

Dcing/steaming with Shi Naturals Henna Gloss Conditioner.


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

DCing now with a mixture of MT, AOHSR, ayurvedic powders, AVG, and 5 drops peppermint eo. It is creamy and smells delish!


----------



## cynd (May 28, 2012)

DC'd yesterday for about 2 hours w/o heat using CON w/Argan Oil and the accompanying leave-in for the first time.  Didn't get as many tangles as normal but the jury's still out on the leave in.


----------



## greenbees (May 28, 2012)

I DC'd this morning with Silk Dreams' Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

DC'ed today (Steamed) with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair How'd you like that CD Smoothie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

tiffers

It's really nice!  

You know Brownie518 has been STANS-ing for CD BV Smoothie (for a minute) so I decided to give it a shot so I could see what she was talmbout.

It's really good.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 28, 2012)

Currently conditioning on spritzed hair. I put globs of honey over Giovanni SAS; I haven't used honey in years, so I figured, why not?


----------



## Nix08 (May 28, 2012)

Did a simple DC with AOHSR...


----------



## ellyndee (May 28, 2012)

Cowash with Suave Almond and Shea Butter; DC on wet hair with Aussie 3min for several hours


----------



## Brownie518 (May 28, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @IDareT'sHair How'd you like that CD Smoothie?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers
> 
> It's really nice!
> 
> ...



 Yep, I love me some BV Smoove!  It's very moisturizing, and it leaves my hair detangled like nobody's business. I definitely see the difference when I don't use it. And my hair dries smooth and silky. That's my baby right there!


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2012)

I washed with Gro Healthy 2 n 1 shampoo/conditioner and I DC with Macadamia Natural oil Deep Repair Masque for 20 minutes under dryer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 29, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with MD's coffee and kokum under a conditioning cap


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 30, 2012)

I think I'm going back to weekly washes so will be doing DCs w/ Queen Helene.  I'm in.  Still a month left in this part right?


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 30, 2012)

I had been using the new Burts Bees conditioner "Gud Orange Petalooza"....and the smell was heavenly but it didn't do anything for my hair....it wasn't bad, and it wasn't good....so i returned it to dominicks today...and will have to figure out what i will deep condition with today.


----------



## gvin89 (May 30, 2012)

Tried the AO blue algae conditioner...suppose to be hydrating.


----------



## amwcah (May 30, 2012)

DC with ORS Hair Replenishing Con


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 31, 2012)

Rinsed my hair with aphoghee 2 minute, and Currently DC'ing with AOHSR w/ a few drops of jojoba oil (with heat for an hour  )


----------



## ellyndee (May 31, 2012)

Dc with Nairobi humectasil with heat and Nairobi leave in...hair likes this combo


----------



## lovestarr (May 31, 2012)

Did an hour DC with shea moisture anti-breakage mask and 2 teaspoons of some ayur powders.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2012)

DC with Avocado & Silk


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 1, 2012)

Dusted off my Brown Butter Beauty Babassu moisturizing dc.  Applied to dry hair and am leaving on until I cannot stand it any more!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16057853]Tried the AO blue algae conditioner...suppose to be hydrating.


 

Was it hydrating? Is it a protein treatment?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

I forgot I was in this challenge  I kept looking at it saying, I should join that challenge  Anyway, I have been DCing. Just not posting.

DCd today with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Waited about an hour and removed my plastic cap and smoothed the conditioner in and applied a bit more to dry spots and my ends. And sat under the heat cap for another 30 minutes.

I will be doing moisture, moisture, moisture until I can tell my hair needs protein.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jun 1, 2012)

Dc'd on damp hair for 2 hrs without heat using Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2012)

I DC'ed today with ORS HAIRepair Nourishing conditioner for 20 mins. under plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Deep Conditioning (Steaming) with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jun 2, 2012)

MTG + jasmine oil on damp hair bag + sock cap under drier 20 mins, shampoo COE silk protein, colour effects conditioning colour 5 mins, (de-tangle) skala chocolate bag + sock cap under drier 20 mins, (de-tangle) Mane & Tail moisturiser + jasmine oil bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins, after care conditioning balm for colour treated hair 5 mins


----------



## ellyndee (Jun 2, 2012)

Dc with taliah waajid herbal con...20 min under steamer


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 2, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with MD's green hemp proless under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 2, 2012)

Did an overnight DC with avj, AORM and oils. Steamed it in the am then added agave prior to cowashing it out.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Was it hydrating? Is it a protein treatment?



not really, but i know my hair is really dehydrated...


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 2, 2012)

Going to DC with my other baby daddy Kenra.  tried S-curl his week and my hair feels like a freaking broom.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm DCing now with a mix of Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor & Joico Intense Hydrator. No heat for 1hr.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 2, 2012)

Alrighty, going to do a pre-poo with AVJ + WhGO, then wash, light protein Alfaparf real cream + Joico K-pak then DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 2, 2012)

Doing my first hendigo: 1/3 henna paste mixed into 2/3 indigo paste. My hair feels like it could pull a tractor trailer ... the Force is strong with Indigo


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

DCing on dry hair, overnight with AO Blue Chamomile. Don't think I've ever done this before. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm steam DC'ing right now on dry hair with AO GBP.  Because this is a protein conditioner, do I have to do a moisturizing DC after my wash?


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 3, 2012)

Trying a new DC homemade mix and I love the fluffiness of it.  I melted 2 tbs honey, 2 tbs shea butter, 2 tbs evco.  While still warm I mixed in 1/3 cup of dpr-11, 1 tbs jbco and 2 tbs of ayur powders. Added a few drops of rosemary and peppermint eo and voila.  It was nice and warm when I applied it to my hair.  Will DC with no heat for 2 hours.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

I still don't like DCing overnight. It makes my scalp itch and I don't sleep well. This morning I was just ready to get it out of my hair. Not sure if I had amazing results or not. Put a little water in my hair and applied Tresemme on top of the Blue Chamomile and cowashed them both out.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dc'ing now with avg, giovanni 50:50 and agave topped off with oils.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Haven't posted in here in a loonngg time. Still Dcing both protein and moisture every week.
Today I did a protein Dc on dry hair with SD Mocha Silk, followed by a moisture DC with EN Seabuckhorn &Horsetail  + kalpi tone plus a  dash of coconut oil. My hair feels SO GOOD!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 3, 2012)

DC/steaming with Curl Junkie's Rehab.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 3, 2012)

I did a coconut cream DCing for 3 hours. Rinsed with Aloe Vera Juice. My hair feels so soft.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2012)

Kenra Moisturizing called my name so I did a 30 minute (steam) DC with that.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm currently deep conditioning with Afroveda shea amla... Since I don't like that butter as a styler, I figured that it would be better to use it as a DC instead of not using it at all ;-)


----------



## princesskaha (Jun 4, 2012)

amwcah said:


> I will do my protein DC with heat, and I will do my moisture DC with steam as advised by an article I read today by Chicoro


 what article is that please? could you give the link?thanks!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2012)

DCing with Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 4, 2012)

DC with conditioner mix.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to be apart of this exclusive club of DCers


----------



## ellyndee (Jun 5, 2012)

Dc with ORS Nourishing


----------



## cynd (Jun 5, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 30 min w/ORS Hair Mayo rinsed then dced w/Crece Pelo for 30 minutes.  No heat.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I DC'd my Senegalese twist while in the shower last night with diluted VO5 Herbal Escape Moisturizing Conditioner - Free Me Freesia it smells good.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im currently DCing on dry hair under my heating cap with Naturelle Hemp Hydrating conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> I've tried it on dry,and after shampoo but i prefer it on dry hair. I actually spritz my hair a little before application; jus for ease of application.This has become my staple DC, i love Kenra MC, but this does amazing things for my hair.



Do you ever use heat with it?


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jun 5, 2012)

DCed on dry hair with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat for 2+ hours.  Detangled, rinsed and applied Giovanni Nutrafix with added glycerin.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 5, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with Jasmine's hibiscus under a conditioning cap


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Jun 5, 2012)

DCing with Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment. Will detangle and blow-dry after I rinse it out.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

I just cleaned scalp with hot(ish) water only, and then deep conditioned w/ heat for 40 minutes with AOHSR (watered down) and a few drops of grapeseed oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ladies, ladies, ladies im online about to make a purchase but o need some advice please
Silk Dreams Vanilla dc or Oyun Honey hemp dc???????tia


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bump!!!
Anyone


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've never used either...sorrylamaria211

Did a dry dc today with giovanni 50:50 and agave, topped with avg....


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 5, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Bump!!!
> Anyone



I've used the oyins honey hemp and I liked it. I've never used the silk dreams. I vote oyins because I know it's a good product by a reputable company.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for your responses ladies


----------



## choctaw (Jun 5, 2012)

overnight dc on dry hair with 1 tablespoon fenugreek powder, 1 tablespoon EVCO, several tablespoons Tigi Catwalk Headshot reconstructive conditioner


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jun 5, 2012)

Overnight with Curl Junkie Deep Fix


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 6, 2012)

DCing with ayur powders, shea moisture anti breakage mask, honey, jbco, evoo, and avj.  Will leave in for 2 hours no heat.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jun 6, 2012)

Dc'ing on dry hair without heat using KeraPro restorative treatment.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 6, 2012)

lovestarr said:
			
		

> DCing with ayur powders, shea moisture anti breakage mask, honey, jbco, evoo, and avj.  Will leave in for 2 hours no heat.



What powders are you using?  ;-)


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 6, 2012)

choctaw said:
			
		

> overnight dc on dry hair with 1 tablespoon fenugreek powder, 1 tablespoon EVCO, several tablespoons Tigi Catwalk Headshot reconstructive conditioner



I love fenugreek powder!


----------



## Applecake718 (Jun 6, 2012)

halee_J I want to join this challenge! I ordered my heat cap today and it should be here by Saturday. I will be DCing this weekend!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Applecake718!  added ya


----------



## afrochique (Jun 6, 2012)

DCing with a mix of Aphogee 2 min and ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## amwcah (Jun 7, 2012)

DCed yesterday with ORS Replenishing Con for 15 minutes


----------



## Applecake718 (Jun 7, 2012)

DCed today for 30 minutes using Carol's Daughter Tui Moisturizing Hair Smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2012)

DC'd last night with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie. Excellent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *DC'd last night with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie. Excellent.*


 

Brownie518

I Agree.  I will finish up my 2 8 ounce Jars and save the rest for Fall/Winter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I Agree.  I will finish up my 2 8 ounce Jars and save the rest for Fall/Winter.



I'm going to email HSN and CD, see if those 16oz joints will be back.


----------



## princesskaha (Jun 7, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Trying a new DC homemade mix and I love the fluffiness of it.  I melted 2 tbs honey, 2 tbs shea butter, 2 tbs evco.  While still warm I mixed in 1/3 cup of dpr-11, 1 tbs jbco and 2 tbs of ayur powders. Added a few drops of rosemary and peppermint eo and voila.  It was nice and warm when I applied it to my hair.  Will DC with no heat for 2 hours.


sounds like hair heaven, but what is dpr-11? and what are the ayur herbs you used? thanks...


----------



## ellyndee (Jun 8, 2012)

Dc with steam with biotera reconstructing conditioner


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2012)

Dry DCd with Enso Cacao


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16128595]Dry DCd with Enso Cacao


 
Can you notice a difference between dry DCing and doing a DC on wet or damp hair? What difference do you notice? tia


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 8, 2012)

I will def be in part 3 of this challenge !


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Can you notice a difference between dry DCing and doing a DC on wet or damp hair? What difference do you notice? tia


faithVA, I don't do it often enough to give a fair review. However, I have given myself a personal challenge which includes a pre-wash step of some kind be it pre-poo with oil or DRY DC. I plan to try this for one month to see if I notice any differences. To date, the few differences I've noticed...my hair absorbs water slightly better than when I hope in the shower without doing a pre-wash step. I'm not yet ready to say my hair is better moisturized and detangles better. I somewhat feel these are true but don't want to state false claims.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 9, 2012)

Did a steamed delightfully declicious DC yesterday:
AVG on my scalp then, AVG mixed with SAA to dampen my strands
AOGPB then, giovanni 50:50 mixed with Agave then topped off with my blend of oils.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 9, 2012)

DCing under a hc for 30+mins with Queen Helene Cholesterol plus a little Roux PC.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jun 9, 2012)

DCing now with ORS hair mayo under shower cap, no heat. I'm going to follow it up with  Nexxus Humectress & grapeseed oil.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jun 9, 2012)

I DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes under the dryer using Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor and added some Raw Agave Nectar, honeyquat, SAA, glycerin and olive oil to the conditioner.

Hair detangled like "Whoa!" and I twisted my hair with Giovanni Nutrafix, some added glycerin and sealed with Vaseline.

Hair?  Like butta, baby...like butta...not no Parkay...not no margarine...strickly butta...strickly butta, baby...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with MD's coffee and Kokum under a conditioning cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

Used Marie Dean's Green Hemp DC'er with a Squirt of Agave Nectar


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 9, 2012)

DC'd with coconut cream/natural relaxer under a shower cap for 3 hours.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 9, 2012)

Dry conditioning with Tropic Isle Living JBCO Protein condition.  Gonna sleep in it under a shower cap.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 9, 2012)

Still in my Dc ill rinse in the am (after church)


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did a simple DC yesterday with giovanni 50:50...
I just know if I come across that Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor I'm scooping it up thanks to JulietWhiskey


----------



## halee_J (Jun 10, 2012)

Doing a pre-poo with a mix of CON argan oil condish +Rice bran oil+AVJ. Will shampoo then protein tx with Alfaparf real cream + Joico Kpak, then DC with ORS replenishing for at least an hour.


----------



## Applecake718 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dry DCed today for 1 hour w/ a heat cap using Carol's Daughter Tui Moisturizing Hair Smoothie.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jun 10, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Did a simple DC yesterday with giovanni 50:50...
> I just know if I come across that Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor I'm scooping it up thanks to @JulietWhiskey


 

Nix08

Go on and get that, girl...oke:... and quit playin'!

You can find it at Whole Paycheck, Tarjay and health food stores in your area...

Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 10, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Go on and get that, girl...oke:... and quit playin'!
> 
> You can find it at *Whole Paycheck*, Tarjay and health food stores in your area...
> 
> Can't wait to hear your review!



 The truth tho


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

Wet my hair under the shower head. Wrung out as much excess water as I could. Applied AO Blue Chamomile to each section, twisted, put on my metallic cap and let it sit for a while. Oiled my scalp with castor oil/EO oil blend and massaged it in. Took out multiple twists and reapplied AO Blue Chamomile, finger detangled and retwisted. Sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Can wait until my cordless heat cap comes


----------



## greenbees (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm DC' ing right now with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla hair smoothie. I'll probably keep it in for another hour cause I'm too lazy to wash it out.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 10, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Go on and get that, girl...oke:... and quit playin'!
> 
> ...



...just lurking but LMBO @ "Whole Paycheck!!"


----------



## cynd (Jun 10, 2012)

DC'd all day yesterday w/mix of Crece Pelo, Apoghee 2 minute and CON argan oil condish.  Slept in that and added warm EVCO on top of that this morning.  Feeling lazy so may layer something else on top and sleep in that tonight before cowashing out tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

cynd said:
			
		

> DC'd all day yesterday w/mix of Crece Pelo, Apoghee 2 minute and CON argan oil condish.  Slept in that and added warm EVCO on top of that this morning.  Feeling lazy so may layer something else on top and sleep in that tonight before cowashing out tomorrow.



Are u natural? How do you like the crece pelo?


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jun 10, 2012)

Just finished DCing with ORS hair mayo w/ heat for an hour


----------



## divachyk (Jun 10, 2012)

Overnight DC with Kenra moisturizing


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2012)

DC/steaming now with SD's Mocha Silk Infusion.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 10, 2012)

I DCed yesterday with Sally's Procclaim Argan Oil and Shea Butter. Used a plastic cap for 2 hrs while I did chores.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been slacking on my deep conditioning! Tomorrow, I will steam with AO GPB and perhaps honey... Or maybe Giovanni SAS... Nah, I haven't used protein in a while, so GPB it is.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2012)

A lovely dry DC all day yesterday with AVG on my scalp and lengths of hair, then AO HSR, then I mixed my agave with my oils and bunned it up for the day....oooh yummylicious


----------



## cynd (Jun 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Are u natural? How do you like the crece pelo?


 

Not sure what I am lamaria211, erplexed my last texlax was back in Oct 2011 when my hair was at the top of my neck.  I'm grazing collarbone length now. I love the smell and consistency of the crece pelo but I'm half way through a large jar and don't see any remarkable difference between that and other condishs that I use (CON, AOHSR, etc.).  It does seem to work better on my texlaxed ends than it does on my natural hair though.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 11, 2012)

Today i clarified with Vo5 kiwi, then followed it up with Apoghee 2 mins and then DCed with AOHRS mixed with jojoba, EVOO and JBCO


----------



## tiffers (Jun 11, 2012)

Dc'ing now with BFH Ginger Macadamia Condish and TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil. I'll steam it in later, too lazy right now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sitting with AO GPB on dry hair right now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just recieved my order from Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk yaay im so excited!!! Thats it


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jun 11, 2012)

I DC'd with Mixed chicks last night and it was...ehh

It did define my curls a little more, but thats about it.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 11, 2012)

Just deep conditioned with Silk Elements MegaSilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## ellyndee (Jun 11, 2012)

Dc with AO GHB dry 4 hrs


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jun 12, 2012)

sahara single bible oil on ends + MTG on damp hair bag + sock cap under drier
30 mins, shampoo COE silk protein, colour effects conditioning colour 5 mins, (de-tangle) ORS bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins, (de-tangle) Skala for frizzy hair + cold press oil bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins, after care conditioning balm for colour treated hair 5 mins


My ends are soo curly! Soft and curly. I have never had soft curly dry ends in my existence before


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2012)

Washed with Hydroquench moisture poo,Deep Condition with Jessi Curl Treatment 1hr30min,Applied Kyras Shea silky leave-in,kyrays Creamy Hair Milk towards the lower length..sealed with Rice bran..Rubbed HairTrigger on scalp..

*Hair feels soft & looks full..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 12, 2012)

Did a shapoo yesterday after an over night prepoo with Suave Almond and Honey condish and air dried naked hair. Will spritz lightly with water this a.m. do a protein treatment and then moisture DC for 30minutes with heat of course used/ing all Aphoghee products.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 12, 2012)

Simple dry DC yesterday with giovanni 50:50.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 12, 2012)

Just clarified my hair with diluted G 50:50 poo, and now im deep conditioning AOHSR w/ a few drops of grapeseed oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with CJ Deep Fix under a conditioning cap


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> DC'd for 1hr with CJ Deep Fix under a conditioning cap



Is that a moisturizing or protein condish???


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

lamaria211 It's a moisturizing DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

DC'ed under my Wig today (at werk) with Mega-Tek, 2 Plastic Caps, Wig Cap & Wig.....

Steaming now with Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Masque over a Cup of Columbian Coffee.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 12, 2012)

DC-ing right now with Sitrinilla on dry hair spritzed w/aloe vera.  Leaving it on over night under plastic cap.  NO heat.


----------



## Course24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dc'd on dry hair w/Kanechom Intense & Karite Butter for 24hrs under 2 plastic caps, scarf, & elastic headband around it to keep from slipping off while sleeping. Followed w/ Roux. Results were great.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jun 12, 2012)

DC with MJ Super Sweetback treatment for an hour.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 13, 2012)

Made a DC of shea moisture anti breakage mask, 1 tb hibiscus, 1/2 tbs amla, 1 tbs mehendi. added 2 tbs honey, evoo, jbco, and peppermint eo. Left on for 2 hours.  In hair heaven


----------



## divachyk (Jun 13, 2012)

Moisturized with AOWC this morning and let it soak in all day.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2012)

Washed Hydroquench moisture poo,jessi curl too Shea dc 1hr,Natural By Design-Ayurvedic tea rinse,kyras silky shea leave-in,Camille rose-Moisture butteron length,Natural By Design-creamy mango balm/green tea on scalp,sealed rice bran..Jessi curl stly solution thru hair/6 braids..

*Hair is very silky/scalp feels good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 13, 2012)

Decided to relax sooner than later so I am under the steamer with my pre relaxer dry DC:. Avg in the roots, then mixed with SAA on my Dry hair then millcreek keratin treatment, followed by agave then oils.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Jun 13, 2012)

Just washed my hair. deep conditioning with silk elements moisturizing treatment (beige jar). Will rinse out in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2012)

Deep Conditioned with:

Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 15, 2012)

Doing a predeepoo with Jasons Naturals Tea Tree condish, Honey and Africas best Herbal oil. Ill wash in the am with SM organic coconut poo the dc using heat with Nairobi Humectasil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2012)

DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie. Excellent as always!

Lita - which HQS shampoo are you using?


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 15, 2012)

Just applied my overnight deep conditioner. First I pre-poo'd my ends with coconut oil. Then I made a mixture of aphogee,roux porosity control corrector & conditioner added some EVOO and a few drops of EO. Covered with a plastic cap.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 15, 2012)

DC with HE HH and APhoghee  Balancing conditioner.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm doing an over night DC mix of AOHSR, AO GPB, Aphogee 2 minute, Giovanni Reconstructer, and Biolage moisture balance. All of this along with a little grape seed oil under a plastic cap. Should be good to go in the morning.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dcing on freshly washed hair with Nairobi humectasil, Coconut Milk and a few drops of Kemi Oyl. Using heatimg cap for 30+mins


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 16, 2012)

DCed Today on dry hair with Motions mixed with EVOO and JBCO.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 17, 2012)

Doing a DC right now with Shea Moisture anti-breakage masque mixed with some ayur powders and JBCO.  Will leave on for 2 hours with no heat.


----------



## Lita (Jun 17, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie. Excellent as always!
> 
> Lita - which HQS shampoo are you using?



Brownie518 Hi,I use the Moisture Rich Poo...Love how it detangles,moisturizes & how silky it makes my hair..Doesn't strip the hair...

*Its my new staple poo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 17, 2012)

Did a pre with Tiiva green tea,Washed Hydroquench moisture rich poo,Jessi Curl Too Shea Dc 1hr,Curl Junkie hibiscus banana honey butter leave-in,BASK java bean honey balm on edges,HV red tea cream on scalp & sealed with Rice bran oil..Rubbed Lil Sophia coco honey anti-frizz pomade on top..

*My hair is moisturized & silky..Hand in hair syndrome...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 17, 2012)

Deep conditioned this morning with a mixture of Duo Tek and Mizani Renew Strength Masque followed by Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. My hair feels nice and strong right about now especially since I hadn't touched it in over a month.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 17, 2012)

Did a dc w/Bask Cocao Bark for several hours.  Actually wrapped my hair and went to the gym.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dc/steamed with CJ Rehab mixed with agave nectar.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 17, 2012)

conditioned overnight with Joico Body Luxe on dry hair under a plastic cap


----------



## Ann0804 (Jun 18, 2012)

DC'ed with Jessicurl DC Treatment for one hour.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jun 18, 2012)

DCed on dry hair for 2.5 hours using Giovanni Nutafix, straight up cos I was too lazy to get my mixtress on.  

All and all, the raw uncut Nutrafix is awesome!  But I will still continue to mix stuff with it because I like it like that, LOL!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Started late, so DCd with AO Blue Chamomile for 45 minutes. 

In the next few weeks want to try DCing with honey, DCing under heat longer and compare AO Blue Chamomile with AO White Camellia.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 18, 2012)

Doing a dry DC with giovani 50:50 and agave.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 18, 2012)

DC with Nutress Moisturizing Protein Pak for 10 minutes under dryer, then Graham Webb Silk Repair Advanced Therapy Treatment Pak (found at Big Lots) under dryer for 15 minutes.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Megatek oil on ends + MTG on damp hair bag + sock cap under drier
30 mins, shampoo COE silk protein,(de-tangle) Organics mayo (so delicious) + sock cap under drier 40 mins, colour effects conditioning colour 5 mins (stripped all the goodness off),Elasta QP DPR humectant  + cold press oil bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins, after care conditioning balm for colour treated hair 5 mins


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 19, 2012)

I DC With my mane and tail condish  with a plastic cap for 2 hrs under dryer and followed with another DC session with Cream of Nature Professional Condish for 1 hour also under the dryer. After I followed up with my Kimmytube Leave In and dryed my hair in a roller set.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have this full bottle of Bumble n Bumble Creme de Coco condish ovee here and im not sure what to do with it DC or CW?


----------



## Applecake718 (Jun 19, 2012)

I DCed on Sunday for 1 hour with heat and I used Tui Hair smoothie.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 19, 2012)

After the gym today, I washed w/ baking soda/condish mix, then i did a light protein rinse, and  deep conditioned with AOHSR and Oil


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 19, 2012)

Shamefully i haven't been In here In a minute. Anyway, i'm dcing for an hour under a plastic cap with Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2012)

Steaming now with Hydroquench Go Deep and Coconut Lime Oil.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 19, 2012)

I did a DC for 3 hour yesterday. My hair didn't really feel any different from a 1 hour dc. I'm guessing after 1 hour it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

Steaming Nah with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2012)

Doing a simple dry dc with aorM


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 19, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Steaming now with Hydroquench Go Deep and Coconut Lime Oil.


tiffers


How did this work out for you?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2012)

Brownie518 I haven't rinsed yet #lazy  but when I do, I'll let you know.

First impressions though... I wasn't impressed upon application. It's way runnier than what I was expecting (the pic on the website has it lookin all thick and lush) and it didn't soften or give my hair any slip. Also, I'm a scent slut and the smell leaves a lot to be desired.  Hopefully I'll have better results after rinsing cuz I have a big ol' 16 oz tub.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2012)

Brownie518 Yeah, this won't be a repurchase. It wasn't bad, but there are way better dc's out there. After rinsing, my hair wasn't softer, curlier or more moisturized than usual. It does feel a *tad* stronger, but that's about it. Nothing to write home about. Disappointment.com


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2012)

DC with coconut oil and ORS replenishing pack


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

tiffers said:


> *First impressions though... I wasn't impressed upon application. It's way runnier than what I was expecting (the pic on the website has it lookin all thick and lush) and it didn't soften or give my hair any slip. Also, I'm a scent slut and the smell leaves a lot to be desired.  Hopefully I'll have better results after rinsing cuz I have a big ol' 16 oz tub.*


 
tiffers Brownie518 Lita

The "Go Deep" hasn't been getting good reviews.  It seems the consistency is too runny/watery to really be considered a good DC'er.

Although I haven't tried it yet, I'm seriously thinking about turning this one into a Cowash.  The ingredients are so great tho'.

Glad I only got 1 Jar.  Also 16 ounces.

Who knows?  It may make a Great Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Yeah, this won't be a repurchase. It wasn't bad, but there are way better dc's out there. After rinsing, my hair wasn't softer, curlier or more moisturized than usual. It does feel a *tad* stronger, but that's about it. *Nothing to write home about. Disappointment.com*


 
tiffers

Clawd Geezus....  Not disappointment.com


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 20, 2012)

^^Hopefully it's one of those DC that show great results overtime. 

I'm about to slap on something, not sure what, but with this heat it will be like sitting under the dryer!  I do know it will be a Dominican conditioner, haven't really been using them lately.

ETA: I ended up going with CrecePelo since it was the last bit.


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> tiffers Brownie518 Lita
> 
> The "Go Deep" hasn't been getting good reviews.  It seems the consistency is too runny/watery to really be considered a good DC'er.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair tiffers I didn't like it,was to thin..It works ok as a co-wash or rinse..No re-up on that item..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

Lita said:


> *I didn't like it,was to thin..It works ok as a co-wash or rinse..No re-up on that item..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

..............


----------



## halee_J (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't get to DC last Sunday and now my hair is acting up. I won't be able to do my hair till Fri night the earliest . Well, friday will be here soon enough. I got a whole night of hair pampering planned


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

I used Deva Curl Heaven in Hair as my DC last night. I applied it in small sections and I massaged it into my scalp per the directions. I sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes. I then added water and more conditioner to each section and added more to the ends. I smoothed it into the sections and sat under my heat cap for another 20 minutes. 

I am hoping this helps hydrate my hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sitting in a predeepoo of AO RM, AO GPB and Africas Best Herbal oil. Tomorrow im going to wash with nexxus aloe rid then dc with heat


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally! Doing an o/n pre-poo with CON argan condish, AVJ, WhGO and rice bran oil. I liked the CON argan as a DC but I like it even more as a pre-poo  When I wash this out tomorrow I will be doing a protein tx with a mix of Alfaparf real cream and Joico K-pak, then DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2012)

I prepoo'd with Claudie's Protein Renew and CoCasta. I washed and did a Tea Rinse with Shi Naturals and now I'm DCing with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair  (protein-less). I missed this conditioner!!


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 23, 2012)

DC'd with CurlySexyHair Moisturizing Conditioner. I swear this bottle is never ending.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jun 23, 2012)

DCed on dry hair with heat for 60 minutes using Giovanni Nutrafix, raw agave nectar, glycerin, honeyquat, SAA and olive oil.

Hair was *LUCIOUS* after I detangle and rinsed!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 23, 2012)

Steaming as I type with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss. So excited! :bouncegre


----------



## shortt29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Currently deep conditioning post henna with a mix of ORS replenishing pack, Miss Key 10 en 1, and Mostions Moisture Plus


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 23, 2012)

Did a design essential stimulate conditioner. Recovering moisture after a hardcore protein treatment. I won't do that again for at least another year.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

DCing with QH Cholesterol for an hr with heat


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 23, 2012)

DCing w/Mocha Silk Infusion (protein) on dry hair under plastic cap and heat cap.  Leaving in for a few hour (if not over night).  Will follow up with Vanilla Silk moisturizing condish.  Ooohlala!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2012)

I did a dry DC and steam today with Giovanni SAS.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 24, 2012)

Steaming in my Dry dc: spritz of hibiscus and marshmallow tea, millcreek keratin conditioner with my oil blend and agave syrup.
Looks like I need a red t-shirt when I use the hibiscus tea....think this beige tank is ruined with red splotches


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting Ready to Steam (DC) with:

Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Mango Deep Conditioning Rx


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 24, 2012)

Deep conditioning with a mix of Mizani Keratin strengthening treatment, Mizani Intense Moisturizing treatment, grapeseed oil, wheat germ oil, and JBCO.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

Coated my hair with EVOO and Buckwheat honey last night, baggied and let it sit overnight. This is the first time I tried this so I thought it would be sticky this morning but it wasn't. It was easy to rinse out and I could tell my hair retained a little more moisture. I washed with Terressential's Left Coast Lemon and put in Deva Curl Heaven in Hair conditioner. I have been DCing since about 8:00 am. I am varying between just having a plastic cap on, wearing my electric heat cap and using my hot head cap. I am sitting under the heat cap until 12 and will then cowash and style.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 24, 2012)

Prepoo'd with vatika oil for 2 hours and then shampooed with shea moisture thickening shampoo.  Did a black tea/acv rinse and now will be DCing with shea moisture anti breakage mixed with mehendi powder, evoo, jbco, peppermint eo, rosemary eo, and 1 egg for protein.  Will DC with heat cap for 30 mins and then 2 hours without heat.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA You done made me order some honey. Makin' it sound all moisturizing and yummeh


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @faithVA You done made me order some honey. Makin' it sound all moisturizing and yummeh


 
Wow, thats a switch. I am rarely the inspiration for a product purchase 

Hope it works well for you and your hair comes out delicious.


----------



## cynd (Jun 24, 2012)

Prepooed overnight w/mixture of oils (jbco, wgo, evco, rosemary, thyme, peppermint, etc.) and CON Argan oil condish.  Co-washed out with Nexxus humectress. NTM as leave-in and sealed w/argan oil. Not bad, but I'm still trying to find something to help cut down on breakage during detangling.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been deep conditioning with Mizani Thermasmooth for the last week and a half. I will be taking a long break from manipulation again. My hair loves to be left alone every now and then.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dc/steam with Mocha Silk Infusion followed by SD's Chocolate DC .


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I did a protein treatment w/ Claudie's renew, followed it with awapuhi ginger conditioner. Had a good hair day!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 25, 2012)

My hair needed some protein (i have been seeing little broken hairs), so i am DC'ing with AOGPB right now (for the 1st time), and i hope it doesn't make my har hard...the only protein i have been able to use thus far is, Aph 2min....so hopefully this will be an natural alternative.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 25, 2012)

Steamed with MD's olive wheat berry for 30mins.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2012)

Spritzed with hibiscus and marshmallow tea then added AORM on dry hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 25, 2012)

DC/steamed with Strinillah


----------



## amwcah (Jun 25, 2012)

DCed overnight with NTM.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Doin a dc on dry hair with Giovanni Tea Tree condish, avocado oil and honey for 3+hrs no heat


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaria211 I have some Giovanni TTT conditioner but never thought to use it as a DC...have you used it as a DC before or is this your first time?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I have some Giovanni TTT conditioner but never thought to use it as a DC...have you used it as a DC before or is this your first time?




No ive used it as a dc before Its not the most moisturizing so thats y I mix oils and honey but im really just trying to use it up


----------



## afrochique (Jun 26, 2012)

DC with Aphogee 2 Min.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

afrochique said:
			
		

> DC with Aphogee 2 Min.



How long can you leave that in before your hair starts to get hard?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

DC'ing Nah with: Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Masque


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 26, 2012)

I am in for the next quarter!!!!! how I miss this???


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 26, 2012)

even though I dc on Sunday i am going to dc now after poo with moroccan oil intense hydrating mask argan oil enriched.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dry dc with my tea spritz of hibiscus and marshmallow tea, giovanni 50:50 and agave syrup


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jun 27, 2012)

So much work drama totally forgot to post
Vaseline aloe vera gel + MTG on damp hair bag + sock cap under drier 30 mins, shampoo COE silk protein, colour effects conditioning colour 5 mins, Organics cholesterol (so delicious) (de-tangle) + sock cap under drier 40 mins, mane & tail moisturising + cold press oil bag + sock cap under drier 40 mins (de-tangle), after care conditioning balm for colour treated hair 5 mins

Thinking of colouring my hair again this weekend, Conundrum  to dc or not to dc & when to dc if indeed dc does occur. Hmm (deep)


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 27, 2012)

Will be dcing for an hour under a plastic cap with ors replenishing pak.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 27, 2012)

Dc'd last night with Shea moisture DC


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 27, 2012)

Dry DCing with AO HSR. I'll be steaming with it soon.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2012)

DC'ing with a dampening of hibiscus and marshmallow root tea with AOIN over top.  I've got a plastic cap, then a doo rag then my ball cap.....I'm coaching dd's soccer but I need the protein tonight  This tea mix is VERY moisturizing


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jun 27, 2012)

DC w/heat with CON Argan Oil for an hour


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 27, 2012)

Dcing with AOHSR mixed with honey, evoo, jbco, avj, peppermint & rosemary eo with a few tbs of some ayur powders.  Will DC for 3-4 hours w/o heat.  Love the scent and fluffiness of this mix


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

DCing with Deva Curl Heaven in Hair under my heat cap for 45 minutes. Decided to DC twice this week.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm doing a coconut oil DC today.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 28, 2012)

I DC'd with Sebastain 2 +1 overnight, and all day. I was outside alot, and did laundry at an air conditionedless laundry mat. No hair dryer needed. I may do that again.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 28, 2012)

dc overnight with YAM.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 29, 2012)

Today im going to DC with EVOCO using heat for 30+mins then a few hrs without heat later im going to add AO Rosa Mosqueta and dc overnight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Steamed for 1 hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner on top of Claudie's tea spritz


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 29, 2012)

Just applied my design essential stimulations super moisturizing conditoner and covered with a plastic cap for my overnight DCing  I plan to add my moisturizing oil recipe to my hair in the morning and sit under my heating cap for at least an hour before rinsing out. Man this feels nice already.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 29, 2012)

I am DC'ing on dry hair with a sample of Hydroquench Botanical Coconut Pepermint.  I thought I was going to wash it out, but I think this is going to be an overnight DC.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 29, 2012)

Dcing on dry hair with AO GPB overnight.  This will be my first time using this since I feel like I need a bit of protein in my hair.  Hope it doesn't leave my hair hard and I get the same results others have had with this product.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 29, 2012)

Doing a pre-poo with CON argan, AVJ and a mix of almond and rice bran oil. Will DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2012)

Steaming in my dc of:
Avg on my scalp
Hibiscus and marshmallow root tea to dampen my hair
Millcreek henna conditioner...it's new 
Agave and oils over top.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 30, 2012)

Using my heat therapy wrap and DCing with Mega Tex, Elucence and Deity America deep conditioner. Feels great!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2012)

Steaming with a mix of:
-Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
-Honey
-Claudie's Garden Oil
-Hydroquench Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Wow, thats a switch. I am rarely the inspiration for a product purchase
> 
> Hope it works well for you and your hair comes out delicious.



faithVA The honey was a hit! Have you tried the predeepoo method? I forgot which youtuber came up with it, but basically in a bowl you mix a few tsp of dc, one or two tsp of an oil of your choice, and one or two tsp of honey.

Before slathering this mix on your hair, you coat your hair in coconut oil and THEN top with the conditioner mix.

Just did this today with the steamer and my hair came out sooooooo soft and moisturized. Usually SD Vanilla Silk is already spectacular, but this took it to a whole nother level. You should def try it and see if it helps with your dryness.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2012)

[USER=21818 said:
			
		

> tiffers[/USER];16300757]@faithVA The honey was a hit! Have you tried the predeepoo method? I forgot which youtuber came up with it, but basically in a bowl you mix a few tsp of dc, one or two tsp of an oil of your choice, and one or two tsp of honey.
> 
> Before slathering this mix on your hair, you coat your hair in coconut oil and THEN top with the conditioner mix.
> 
> Just did this today with the steamer and my hair came out sooooooo soft and moisturized. Usually SD Vanilla Silk is already spectacular, but this took it to a whole nother level. You should def try it and see if it helps with your dryness.


 
I will consider this. The only part I'm concerned about is the coconut oil. Not sure if my hair likes coconut oil. So until I figure out my dryness issue was shying away from it. But I may try the mixture and coat my hair with EVOO and see how that works.

But glad it worked for you and you had great results.


----------



## Americka (Jul 1, 2012)

DC'd with Silk Fusion Reconstructor...


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 1, 2012)

DC with AO GPB


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 1, 2012)

When is part three of this challenge?


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 2, 2012)

Yesterday I did a two-step henndigo.  Then dc'd over night with Vanilla Silk.  Yummy!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

DCd with Deva Curl Heaven In Hair for 30 minutes under my heat cap. Spritzed my hair with water and smoothed it in. Sat under my heat cap for another 20 to 25 minutes after that.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2012)

Ladies, Part III is up. Allandra could you close this thread for us please? Thankies


----------

